# Hijo del Perro Aguayo died of trauma to the neck and a cervical fracture



## xsw

> Pedro Aguayo Ramirez, who wrestled as Hijo del Perro Aguayo, died of trauma to the neck and a cervical fracture, the state prosecutor's office announced on Saturday. The same office has opened an investigation into possible manslaughter.
> 
> Tijuana Boxing and Wrestling Commission president Juan Carlos Pelayo addressed the medical treatment at a press conference on Saturday. "The reaction for medical attention was quick, in my opinion," Pelayo stated. He also explained that the ringside physician was not present for the match because he was backstage treating an injured wrestler.
> 
> Link - http://www.prowrestling.net/article...stigation-commission-president-comments-41427





> - The promotion says they are taking care of funeral expenses and Aguayo, Jr.'s body will be transported to Guadalajara in Jalisco.
> 
> - Delgado said the promotion is assuming responsibility for the death and will pay what is determined to be required out of respect for Aguayo, Jr.
> 
> Link - http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/Other_News_4/article_83997.shtml#.VQ7yJ-E2WSp











AP.com said:


> MEXICO CITY (AP) - The son of a Mexican wrestling legend died early Saturday from a blow suffered in the ring, the Baja California state prosecutor's office said.
> 
> Pedro Aguayo Ramirez, known as Hijo del Perro Aguayo, fell unconscious on the ropes, apparently after receiving a flying kick from fellow wrestler Oscar Gutierrez, known as Rey Mysterio Jr., according to video of the match in a municipal auditorium in Tijuana.
> 
> The match continued for almost two minutes before other participants and the referee realized Aguayo was seriously injured and tended to him.
> 
> He was taken to a hospital a block away and died about 1:30 a.m., prosecutor's spokesman Raul Gutierrez said.
> 
> "I have no words for this terrible news," Joaquin Roldan, director of the AAA wrestling federation, said through his Twitter account. "My sincerest condolences for the Aguayo Ramirez family."
> 
> The state prosecutor's office said the cause of death, based on the autopsy, was trauma to the neck and a cervical fracture. It has opened an investigation into possible manslaughter.
> 
> The company that reportedly organized the event, The Crash, couldn't be reached for comment. The Tijuana Boxing and Wrestling Commission called the death an unfortunate accident like those that occur in other high-risk sports.
> 
> Even though the match continued as Aguayo hung listless on the ropes, commission President Juan Carlos Pelayo said people moved immediately to check his condition. He said the doctor in charge was not at ringside because he was treating another injured wrestler, but paramedics and a doctor who was a spectator attended to Aguayo.
> 
> "The reaction for medical attention was quick, in my opinion," Pelayo said in a news conference Saturday.
> 
> Mexico is famous for its colorful characters and costumes in professional wrestling, popularly known as lucha libre, where fighters perform daring aerial maneuvers inside and outside the ring.
> 
> Aguayo, 35, had wrestled for 20 years and was the son of the legendary Pedro "Perro" Aguayo, now retired and a member of the Aztec lucha hall of fame.
> 
> The younger Aguayo was also popular and led a group called "Los Perros de Mal," or the bad dogs. He won numerous titles, including national pairs with his father, a national heavyweight championship and the Consejo Mundial Lucha Libre world trios championship.
> 
> "It makes me very sad because he was a professional colleague and I have great affection for his father," the wrestler Hijo del Santo said in a telephone interview. "I think the fans in Japan, the U.S. and Mexico, of course, where he was very popular, must be in mourning, especially because of his youth. He had much ahead of him."



Died after an accident during his match in Tijuana.

Worst news possible. My thoughts with his family, friends and co-workers.



> Rey Mysterio Jr. has released the following statement regarding the passing of Perro Aguayo Jr. on Friday night during a match in Tijuana:
> 
> *Just formed a friendship between brothers who opened years ago and we should not question the designs of God.
> 
> But on this occasion I wonder why and I do not understand , miss you and I will take with me the rest of my life , rest in peace HijoDelPerro*
> 
> Manik (T.J. Perkins), who was also part of the tag match shared the following comments:
> 
> *I've known him since I was a teenager. He is Lucha Libre royalty, but he never acted like he was...and he never treated me like I wasn't. #Perrito*
> 
> Link - http://fightnetwork.com/news/54724:rey-mysterio-manik-comment-on-passing-of-perro-aguayo-jr./





> Rey Mysterio has reportedly received death threats in Mexico due to the tragic passing of Perro Aguayo Jr. at a CRASH wrestling event in Tijuana on Friday night. Due to the in-ring accident, Mysterio was the single most-searched term on the Internet for Saturday.
> 
> Partial source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## xsw

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579209803307712512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579211563678048256


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

No, you can't be serious.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

I'm at a loss for words... This can't be real.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

R.I.P.


----------



## BadTouch

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Terrible, terrible news. Completely out of the blue. I've been watching a few of his matches this week as it happens. It says he took a spot on the ropes and ended up with whiplash. It goes to show, just one bad bump and it could happen to anyone.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Holy fuck, this was unexpected and shocking to say the least. Apparently, he died when Rey Mysterio did a double dropkick on him and Manik to set up a double 619. Aguayo hit the ropes wrong and was knocked out and never woke up.


----------



## santo

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Saw the video of what happened on Youtube. He was clearly out when he was on the ropes (which is where the video begins) and Manik was covering him to avoid him getting hit with Rey's 619. The match went on with him unconscious and he was on a stretcher being carried out after the match. Very sad stuff. Not going to post it on here cause of how sad it is.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

what a tragedy.. but they should have carried him out earlier, but maybe the damage was already too bad. rip


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Just saw the vid and I'm reading about this, very sad stuff. Poor Rey as well, can't imagine how he feels about this.


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

The video is surreal. Manik in his tna costume (not sure how it's possible) and guy hanging on the ropes and the match s still going

Konnan should have been stoped the match and the doctors were slow

Cant imagine how Rey feels now


----------



## BrettSK

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Just saw the video. I don't follow any mexican stuff so I didn't know who he was before now but I agree the match should've been stopped when he's clearly in trouble.

I know it's all in hindsight but such shocking circumstances. Just terrible, I feel for Rey.

It looked like they were shocked at the situation but props for them trying to continue, it couldn't have been easy.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Spinal cord trauma, from what the media is reporting. Maybe the pre-619 dropkick caused it?

Either way - R.I.P.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Mane this hurt so much. RIP 

Terrible week for AAA


----------



## TheRealFunkman

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

WOW, this is horrible and sad. Kind of weird, I have been thinking of him lately on how cool it would be to see him join lucha underground. 

Wish medics would have gotten there sooner maybe it could have helped who knows.

RIP.


----------



## WBS

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Spinal cord trauma, from what the media is reporting. Maybe the pre-619 dropkick caused it?
> 
> Either way - R.I.P.


yeah from the reports it's seems that he hits the ropes wrong with the neck after the dropkick, causing spinal injury. Perhaps Konnan added some damage with the way he kept moving him. God only knows.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Mysterio can't catch a break. Wow... #InvoluntaryManslaughter 

- Vic


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Terrible news... I feel really bad for Rey too.


----------



## eldoon

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

it was not AAA it was thecrash luchalibre show - https://www.facebook.com/thecrash.luchalibre

Konan checked him twice so slowly in the vid but the Doctors and the Ref need to quit the business - the ref should have been first on the scene

The way the docs all poke and prod him , no neck brace - what seems like hours to get him on a stretcher .

Its downright disgusting

Rip Hijo Del Perro Aguayo


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Dang. I've never watched any Mexican wrestling and don't know who he is, but it always sucks to hear about something like this. He's the first to die from injuries in the ring since Misawa, right?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

One of the top stars in Mexico, El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, reportedly died early Saturday morning after taking Rey Mysterio's 619 maneuver at a AAA show Friday night in Tijuana, Mexico..

According to news reports, El Hijo took the 619 in the trachea trying to avoid the move, causing severe whiplash. El Hijo was placed on a backbrace by paramedics and taken out of the Municipal Auditorium arena to Del Prado hospital..


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Saw the video of it, damn... R.I.P.

Also can't even imagine how Mysterio feels now.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Only knew him by name, but man, it's always so sad to hear about this kinda stuff. All the best to his family, friends and colleagues. 


It's been a horrible month for Mexican wrestling in general. Rey De Reyes, the Bus accident, Alberto's injury and now this?


----------



## 5*RVD

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

This is so tragic. It's a terrible reminder of how dangerous this profession can be. You're unlucky for a split second and something like this happens. Prayers for all those mourning this tragedy.


----------



## Flux

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Shiiit. R.I.P

I've only ever heard of him and never seen a match of his, but I guess I'll make it a priority over the coming days. Also have to feel bad for Rey Rey as well. Impossible to understand what he must be feeling at this moment. aswell.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Damn it! This is heartbreaking. I misread the title qnd thought it said Perro Aguayo. I was thinking at least he lived a long life. But, it wasnt he, it was Jr. I always felt a mini connection with him because we shared the same birthday.I have watched my fair share of lucha over the years. What a terrible, devastating loss. My thoughts and prayers extend to his family and friends and to Rey; What a terrible thing to have to live with. I am in shock over this. Only 35, Good Lord.


----------



## AussieBoy97

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

RIP, poor Rey. Imagine if this had happened in the WWE, could have been the final nail in the coffin for the company. RIP again Hijo, you will be missed.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Konnan shaking him hard was not a good move, Never do that to someone that has been knocked out..

RIP


----------



## 777

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

This sucks. One of my favorite luchadores. RIP.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Don't follow Lucha wrestling but its always a shame when someone dies especially doing something that they love, RIP to him. Also this is another reason why I can't stand the morons that go on about how wrestling isn't real.
Also just saw the video (though I wish I didn't) and it does look like he was out before the 619 so I guess he landed very wrong on the ropes.


----------



## Lok

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Horrible news.  Rip


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Damn.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I'm sorry if this has already been posted

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...er-dies-after-in-ring-spot-with-rey-mysterio/


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

WTF that poor guy


----------



## Chloe

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

:woah

Das fuqqed tup.

*EDIT:* Hold the fuck on. Was it Rey Mysterio that caused it? Also, why the fuck are they still performing why there is something clearly wrong with the guy? And doing a spot in the area where their co-worker is lying lifeless no less. Da fuq is wrong with pro wrestlers? They fucking treated Owen Hart the same way. Brainless douchebags.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

WTF ...


----------



## KPnDC

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

WOW. That's crazy. I don't even know what to say. Why didn't the ref come check on the guy?


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Holy shit.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Wow, wonder what happened?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I'm too freaked out to watch, but poor guy, good god.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Rey must be taking it rough.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

:wow


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



WG5516 said:


> WOW. That's crazy. I don't even know what to say. Why didn't the ref come check on the guy?


Maybe thought the guy was just knocked out or passed out? Hard to tell when people are dead at times, we had someone at work who was talking, moving about and then suddenly slump over and die.


----------



## CMP44BB

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

And you guys said the 619 wasn't believable. Too soon?


----------



## Manson16

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

It's the dropkick at 6:23 that apparently led to his death. Why the hell did nobody help him upon immediately discovering that there was something wrong with him?

*(dropkick at 6:23)*


----------



## HHH Mark

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

If I was going to guess how a wrestler would die during a match, I wouldn't have gone with taking a 619 from Rey Mysterio.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

it's crazy to think a drop kick to the back caused his death considering all the extremely high risk moves the luchadores pull off on a weekly basis, it's terrible news for his family and god knows what impact it will have on rey mentally.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

What a bunch of idiots.

fpalm


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Damn they finished the match smh. I could barely understand the show must go on, but the match?

Its weird tho AJ leaves TNA and starts breaking necks Rey leaves WWE kills a guy.

Are they explaining how to take the moves?


----------



## Markus123

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

So what killed him? Had to be in the set up to the 619 i guess, since he seems lifeless when Rey was running at him.

edit: just seen the above post


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

If it was the dropkick, which I believe it has to be because he just went limp damn near after, it has to be a freak accident of some sort. We've seen people in the WWE product hit dropkicks harder than that on someone.

Maybe he had a long term issue? Or an aneurysm of some sort? Maybe we'll know more in the future.

Condolences to his family and loved ones, but I really feel like the company could have handled it better.


----------



## Chloe

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Manson16 said:


> It's the dropkick at 6:23 that apparently led to his death. *Why the hell did nobody help him upon immediately discovering that there was something wrong with him?*
> 
> *(dropkick at 6:23)*


Because of the bullshit 'the show must go on' mentality that for some reason wrestlers think they need to uphold when they don't. 

Because they're mentally fucked in the head that they would keep that mentality while their co-worker is lying dead (AAA situation) or go out and perform immediately afterwards (the Owen Hart situation).

Pro wrestling and pro wrestlers = fucking retarded.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



CMP44BB said:


> And you guys said the 619 wasn't believable. Too soon?


Lmao damn. 

Serious question does WWE Benoit the 619 now? 

They talk about Chyna Googles


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

R.I.P. He was the top heel of AAA. So young too. As thecubsfan put it,



> CMLL has acknowledged the passing. That’s the magnitude, that CMLL would actually acknowledge an AAA death.


So that you can better understand how big the deal is, it's like if WWE acknowledged TNA's existence.


----------



## wonder goat

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Wow, that's tragic.  


Has anyone ever died in a pro-wrestling match before?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Why did they carry on performing? RIP!


----------



## Jersey

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

holy sh*t


----------



## Markus123

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Shows how dangerous wrestling is when a Rey Mysterio drop kick can kill you.


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Anyone remember Rey getting the curse Royal Rumble 14 number well looks like he strikes again and has killed someone although looking at the footage he doesnt even touch the guy so I dont understand why hes dead on the ropes something must of happened before this footage started filming


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I remember reading about how Triple H almost died from a similar injury from a RVD frog splash at the first Elimination Chamber match.

Extremely tragic incident this, R.I.P.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



wonder goat said:


> Wow, that's tragic.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever died in a pro-wrestling match before?


Khali killed a guy with a flapjack in 2001.

Such a tragedy. Both of them.


----------



## WWE2014

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



wonder goat said:


> Wow, that's tragic.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever died in a pro-wrestling match before?


Yeah, apparently it happened in a Great Khali match (Brian Ong?). Everyone put the blame on Great Khali for it.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



wonder goat said:


> Wow, that's tragic.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever died in a pro-wrestling match before?


Not that I've seen too much about him but I'm pretty sure Misawa died in the ring. I'm sure it's happened before elsewhere though I can't think of anyone else (not counting Owen of course).

I don't like watching this kind of stuff so I'm not even going to click the link. Really sad situation for everyone involved, Rey must be beating himself up over it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

if they would have stopped the match and actually tended the guy they probably could have saved his life.
they should all be charged with manslaughter or something like that.


----------



## Chloe

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



birthday_massacre said:


> if they would have stopped the match and actually tended the guy they probably could have saved his life.
> they should all be charged with manslaughter or something like that.


Murder 2, depraved indifference tbh.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

The guy was there dying for like 2 minutes and the ref didnt thought nothing was wrong with the man? AAA smh.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Just 35 years old... So tragic.

AAA is gonna feel so weird without their top Rudo.


----------



## Undertakerowns

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

I can see why WWE is so conscience with concussion nowadays. This guy just took a dropkick and was knocked out cold. Makes me think of Mania last year and how Taker could have died. I'll keep the Aguayo family in prayers. I feel bad for Rey. I wonder if he contemplates retirement or gets rid of the move. The MLW radio show on Thursday should be very interesting as it will have Konnan, Mysterio, and Meltzer on it.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

This the biggest in-ring tragedy since Misawa in 2009.

And Rey Misterio Jr. had little to do with the death. Rey dropkicked him to the ropes, as usual, Perro hid the ropes wrong, with his throat, sustaining the lethal injury. I don't see how Rey Misterio did anything wrong here. Wrestling is dangerous and unfortunately accidents happen.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Masenko said:


> :woah
> 
> Das fuqqed tup.
> 
> *EDIT:* Hold the fuck on. Was it Rey Mysterio that caused it? Also, why the fuck are they still performing why there is something clearly wrong with the guy? And doing a spot in the area where their co-worker is lying lifeless no less. Da fuq is wrong with pro wrestlers? They fucking treated Owen Hart the same way. Brainless douchebags.


Holy shit bro, calm your tits down. If Rey and friends knew that the guy was DEAD, they wouldn't have continued the match. They must have thought that he was knocked out.


----------



## badboicasey

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I think his head hit the bottom of the top rope and it snapped his neck.

Awful thing to happen and such a freak accident.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

R.I.P.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Punkhead said:


> This the biggest in-ring tragedy since Misawa in 2009.
> 
> And Rey Misterio Jr. had little to do with the death. Rey dropkicked him to the ropes, as usual, Perro hid the ropes wrong, *with his throat, sustaining the lethal injury. *I don't see how Rey Misterio did anything wrong here. Wrestling is dangerous and unfortunately accidents happen.


That makes a lot more sense, tbh. I'm too freaked out to watch it more than once, but that is an incredibly freak accident and could have happened to anyone if that's truly what was sustained.

Hopefully AAA will up their regulations and safety precautions, but someone shouldn't have died for them to not continue a match and at least attempt to get someone help when they've gone completely limp.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Awful news. RIP.


----------



## Random Reigns

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Wow. After watching both vids it's pretty creepy knowing he's dead. The match should've been stopped right then and there. Also, the medics suck! The guy is fumbling around and taking his sweet ass time looking for the proper tools to revive him. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. Tragic.


----------



## BREEaments03

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



badboicasey said:


> I think his head hit the bottom of the top rope and it snapped his neck.
> 
> Awful thing to happen and such a freak accident.


This is what happened. It's reported that he died from "whiplash". RIP.



> One of the top stars in Mexico, El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, reportedly died early Saturday morning after taking Rey Mysterio's 619 maneuver at a AAA show Friday night in Tijuana, Mexico.
> 
> According to news reports, El Hijo took the 619 in the trachea trying to avoid the move, causing severe whiplash. El Hijo was placed on a backbrace by paramedics and taken out of the Municipal Auditorium arena to Del Prado hospital.
> 
> The Zeta publication initially reported that El Hijo was stabilized at the hospital after losing consciousness. However, local news outlet El-Mexicano.com reported that El Hijo was pronounced dead around 1:00 a.m. local time. Zeta followed up with a headline story also reporting that El Hijo died early Saturday morning.
> 
> AAA issued a brief statement early Saturday on Twitter. The translation: "The grief overwhelms our hearts. Rest in peace, El Hijo del Perro Aguayo."
> 
> Rival promotion CMLL also tweeted a statement early Saturday morning joining the lucha libre community in mourning El Hijo's death.
> 
> El Hijo main-evented AAA's "Rey de Reyes" PPV in a tag match against Mysterio just two days earlier. It was Mysterio's first match since leaving WWE.
> 
> A short time before Mysterio's match Friday night in Tijuana, Mysterio tweeted about his scheduled WrestleMania Weekend appearance at "WaleMania" in California this coming week.


----------



## Chloe

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Holy shit bro, calm your tits down. If Rey and friends knew that the guy was DEAD, they wouldn't have continued the match. They must have thought that he was knocked out.


That's still fuckin' bad. If a friend/co-worker of mine was knocked out cold, I wouldn't just finish my work day then tend to him after. Nor would anyone else who is a normal person. It's just in this retarded wrestling business. How the hell is 'he was just knocked out' justifiable for doing a 619 spot RIGHT WHERE HE IS KNOCKED OUT/DEAD?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Masenko said:


> Murder 2, depraved indifference tbh.


Yeah that is more appropriate, they should be changed with something because they checked him in a few times and knew something was wrong but kept wrestling.

Its one thing if they would do one more spot and end the match right when they saw somethign was wrong but they kept wrestling for a good 5 minutes later and that is just wrong.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Jack Thwagger said:


> That makes a lot more sense, tbh. I'm too freaked out to watch it more than once, but that is an incredibly freak accident and could have happened to anyone if that's truly what was sustained.
> 
> *Hopefully AAA will up their regulations and safety precautions*, but someone shouldn't have died for them to not continue a match and at least attempt to get someone help when they've gone completely limp.


It wasn't a AAA show but a The Crash Lucha Libre show where the tragic incident happened.


----------



## somerandomfan

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I can't fault Rey, Manik or Tiger for continuing the match, if anything I commend them on their professionality to keep the crowd distracted from such a frightening situation so people who came out to have a good time aren't depressed, especially for the sake of the kids in the audience.

If anyone should be blamed it should be the medical staff for taking so long to get out there and for not properly bracing his neck while placing him on the board to stretcher him out. Konnan should take some blame for that as well, shaking someone like that when they're clearly knocked out from injury is the last possible thing to do, I wouldn't be surprised if that had as much to do with his death as the accident itself.


----------



## WWE2014

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

They really killed it that night.

...

I'm sorry. :'(


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Jack Thwagger said:


> That makes a lot more sense, tbh. I'm too freaked out to watch it more than once, but that is an incredibly freak accident and could have happened to anyone if that's truly what was sustained.
> 
> Hopefully AAA will up their regulations and safety precautions, but someone shouldn't have died for them to not continue a match and at least attempt to get someone help when they've gone completely limp.


This is my best guess though. I guess we'll have to wait for official announcement to know what really happened. I just know for sure, that Rey is not to be blamed for this.


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

WWE will see this and wont touch him with barge pole again


----------



## IRISHwhip78

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Masenko said:


> Because of the bullshit 'the show must go on' mentality that for some reason wrestlers think they need to uphold when they don't.
> 
> Because they're mentally fucked in the head that they would keep that mentality while their co-worker is lying dead (AAA situation) or go out and perform immediately afterwards (the Owen Hart situation).
> 
> Pro wrestling and pro wrestlers = fucking retarded.


it's not that the show must go on... its we don't want to offer you a refund


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Que Descanse En Paz Hijo Del Perro Aguayo


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*



squeelbitch said:


> it's crazy to think a drop kick to the back caused his death considering all the extremely high risk moves the luchadores pull off on a weekly basis, it's terrible news for his family and god knows what impact it will have on rey mentally.


He could have a a blood clot or something in his brain and that dropd kick could have caused aneurysm


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

They just thought he was knocked out as a justification, WTF? Being knocked unconscious means you've sustained a really fucking serious injury to your brain, you need medical attention *immediately*. 

Carrying on wrestling around his corpse, Jesus God, how the hell can you even do that? I hope they're all thoroughly ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

They even bumped into his dead body one time :mj2


Why did I laugh :mj2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



RKO361 said:


> It wasn't a AAA show but a The Crash Lucha Libre show where the tragic incident happened.


Thanks for clearing that up. I'm not used to wrestlers belonging to one company and doing out of company projects like that.

Welp, hopefully the regulations for Crash Lucha Libre will be tighter and safety be taken more seriously. 

I mean as soon as he dropped down after hitting the ropes you could tell something was wrong...the fact they continued the match was all kinds of awful.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

RIP . I don't see how this is MYsterio's fault to be honest, it is just the clear proof that even the simplest bumps in pro wrestling can be extremely dangerous, especially the ones that involve the neck area.


----------



## njcam

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

The board the wrestler was taken away on was very 1960s.


----------



## geomon

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I'm not going to blame Mysterio because accidents happen and it's a dangerous job but why continue the fucking match? The guy is clearly out. Even if you didn't know he was dead/dying there was something clearly wrong. Stop the fucking match. They're over there shaking him and shit, how about checking vitals, CPR? 

I wonder if that was the main event or did the show go on.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Punkhead said:


> This the biggest in-ring tragedy since Misawa in 2009.
> 
> And Rey Misterio Jr. had little to do with the death. Rey dropkicked him to the ropes, as usual, Perro hid the ropes wrong, with his throat, sustaining the lethal injury. I don't see how Rey Misterio did anything wrong here. Wrestling is dangerous and unfortunately accidents happen.



No, I think he was dead before the 619. 

I've heard of cases in boxing, where a boxer gets hit hard in a match, makes it a while then dies on first hit in next match. 

Also, Iron Mike Dibiase, father of Ted, died while outside the ring during a match. 

From Wikipedia:
DiBiase is one of the few professional wrestlers to die during a match. On July 2, 1969, in Lubbock, Texas, DiBiase suffered a fatal heart attack in the ring during a match with Man Mountain Mike. Harley Race, realizing that he was suffering a heart attack, attempted to perform CPR on DiBiase and then rode in the ambulance to the hospital with him. DiBiase was pronounced dead at the hospital.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Wow that's some fucked up stuff.

Doubt they had any clue how serious it was, you can tell Rey knew something was wrong right after that missed 619 spot but not the extent of it. He looked to still be alive after that spot, did he die while laying on the mat or after they took him away?

I see reports he took a move to the trachea, but I don't see that in the video, may have happened before.


----------



## KPnDC

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

My condolences to his family.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

The match should have ben stopped. At the very least , he should have been checked on sooner. It shows that those steel cables we call ropes can be dangerous. What a tragic thing to happen.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

this is seriously fucked up, RIP to him and my condolences to his family & friends 

The SHow must on as they say, and initially it didn't look as serious, I mean who expects anybody to die from a 619? I don't really fault them for continuing, injuries & very serious accidents happen all the time, if there was ever an incident to completely stop a show it shoulda been after the Owen incident, possibly after Lawlers heart attack on Raw 

this seems like a Freak accident from what i saw, tho i didnt see the initial dropkick people are talking about


----------



## badboicasey

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

The fact that they didn't even have a stretcher or a doctor in attendance.

It looked like they just found a big slab of something and carried him out on it. Awful.


----------



## njcam

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

This is the shot that caused his death.


----------



## dylster88

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Fuck. 

Tragic ain't the word to describe it. This video is worth a million words


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



badboicasey said:


> The fact that they didn't even have a stretcher or a doctor in attendance.
> 
> It looked like they just found a big slab of something and carried him out on it. Awful.


same thing I was thinking. Get your shit together Mexico. 

RIP.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

To all who are asking why they continued the match, they must have thought that it was just selling. Then Rey noticed that something went wrong and finished the match as soon as possible. Huge props for them for remaining professional and doing that instead of starting to panic and let all the fans know what happened, who would also just start to panic and only make it more complicated than it already was.


----------



## Achilles

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Wrestling has a bad mentality, which is "the show must go on." When somebody appears unconscious (and in this case tragically dead) they need to have the brains to stop their fucking show right away and tend to the person.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Awful


----------



## njcam

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Family will receive a huge payout using that video as evidence.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Looked up wrestlers who have died during a match:

Gary Albright-heart attack
Kevin Cawley-heart attack
Larry Cameron-heart attack
Iron Mike Dibiase-heart attack
Owen Hart-blunt force trauma
Emiko Kada-Brain bleed caused by blow to head
Mal "King Kong" Kirk-heart attack
Luther Lindsay-heart attack
Plum Mariko- Abcess of the brain(caused over time. Similar to Chris Benoit)
Mitsuhara Misawa- Nobody knows outside Japan. Kept private. Believed to be cervical trauma connected with the brain
Oro-Blood Aneurism at the age of 21
Moondog Spot-heart attack
Jeanette Wolfe- Blood clot of the brain and Rupture of the stomach


----------



## LordKain

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

fpalm

It's fans like that who make me almost ashamed at being a wrestling fan too.

What a bunch of fucking idiots.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Was he dead on the ropes or passed out? I don't think my stomach can handle if he was legit dead while they wrestled around him.


----------



## BREEaments03

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Shadowcran said:


> Mitsuhara Misawa- Nobody knows outside Japan. Kept private. Believed to be cervical trauma connected with the brain


I've read quite a bit about this when getting into old AJPW back in 2011 and I saw that it definitely cervical trauma. He had a neck injury and shouldn't have been wrestling but lack of star power forced him into it. He died from a back body drop when he landed on his neck. Seems open and shut.


----------



## Alex

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I haven't watched the video due to the fact that it'll just upset me more.

RIP.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I think all wrestlers at the very least should be given basic first aid training


----------



## HoHo

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Wow we lose a legend from Lucha Libre in a freak accident like that. I had to re-read the news because I was like what he died taking a move that is truly sad. Hopefully Rey is doing well, I hope he doesn't blame himself for this accident. Accidents happen in the ring all the time, but El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo didn't survive the accident rip.


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*

Ugh. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

From what it looks like and what I've heard, the ropes were too slack and it caused the rope to rebound into the throat and chest of Perro Aguayo. It gave him severe whiplash and that caused his death.

And for everyone blaming all the guys at ringside and in the ring, do you think any of them need that shit right now? I've seen guys lay on the ropes like that during the set-up for the 619 and there's been nothing wrong with them. I don't think anyone there knew how serious it was, they probably just thought he was unconscious. That shit is hard to judge at the second it happens and especially in countries like Mexico and Japan, the protocol if somebody looks injured is to get them out of the ring and carry on with the match. I don't think without being in that situation you can judge. I bet Rey, Manik, Tiger and all the guys at ringside are fucking distraught and thinking about everything they could have done and they don't need everybody else tearing them up for it. I can't even imagine what those guys are going through.

R.I.P Perro Agauyo and my thoughts go out to his friends and family, another great talent taken from us too soon. Gonna miss seeing this guy.


----------



## Empress

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

My deepest sympathies to his family and loved ones. This is a horrible tragedy.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Pretty scary stuff tbh.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I can only imagine how uncomfortable things will be for Rey & AAA from this point forward.

Waiting for those media vultures to start bitching about how "fake wrestling should be stopped" again.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I'm a little behind on AAA, but wasn't one of the other guys Curryman, aka Christopher Daniels?

Edit: No, it was that guy Suicide(which was also believed to have been Daniels at one point)


----------



## Anoche

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

but wrestling is fake, right?


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

My thoughts go out to his family and friends. This is a painful reminder of the risks that the wrestlers take to entertain us.


----------



## Brock

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Just a note, keep comments about the topic at hand and be respectful please.


----------



## somerandomfan

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Shadowcran said:


> I'm a little behind on AAA, but wasn't one of the other guys Curryman, aka Christopher Daniels?
> 
> Edit: No, it was that guy Suicide(which was also believed to have been Daniels at one point)


That wasn't Christopher Daniels, it was TJ Perkins. A couple years back TNA brought back the Suicide gimmick and revealed TJ as the person in the suit, this story also came with a name change to Manik.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

shit.

RIP


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I can't believe this just happened! Perro Jr. died too young!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

What the fuck is Konnan doing - god damn idiot moving him and shaking him like that.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Tragic.

What a terrible week for Mexican wrestling.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



el dandy said:


> Tragic.
> 
> What a terrible week for Mexican wrestling.


I know with the bus accident. Prayers for all


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What the fuck is Konnan doing - god damn idiot moving him and shaking him like that.


Be respectful, he is the only one that noticed something btw.


----------



## Pedro Vicious

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

R.I.P. Perrito, i cant watch that video


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

According to the reports, he was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead an hour later. So no, he was not dead in the ring.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What the fuck is Konnan doing - god damn idiot moving him and shaking him like that.


It's easy to make all the right moves after the fact (even though you are correct that he shouldn't have touched him)

I'm not gonna be mad at Konnan for being the only guy who tried to make a move before their "medical help" took their time getting down to ringside 1 minute later (or it seemed like it took them forever).


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Yeah that's pretty fucked up. It looks like a freak accident. My condolences to his family.


----------



## somerandomfan

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



el dandy said:


> It's easy to make all the right moves after the fact.
> 
> Konnan thought he was probably just knocked out. He was the only guy who tried to make a move before their "medical help" took their time getting down to ringside 1 minute later (or it seemed like it took them forever).


Even still, if someone were to get knocked out like that the last thing you would want to do is shake them.


----------



## Rah

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

FWIW, the medical personnel took their time to get to the ring, as they were already dealing with injured individuals (at least two wrestlers, one relating to their spine). Terrible stroke of luck upon a very dark day for lucha libre.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



somerandomfan said:


> Even still, if someone were to get knocked out like that the last thing you would want to do is shake them.


I know (which goes to someone else's point that maybe all workers should have basic medical training), but I'm just saying.

Of all the people at fault here (which may be nobody?), Konnan shouldn't have heat thrown his way. 

Not gonna fault a guy who was seemingly the only one who took notice that shit had broken down. Manik noticed it for a second, but then had to get to the outside because of high spots. Konnan was the only guy that had a sense of urgency about it. 

It took almost 60 seconds for medical staff to get down to ringside. The damage may have been done and he may have ended up dying anyway, but the medical staff not being snappy is a tough one.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Manson16 said:


> It's the dropkick at 6:23 that apparently led to his death. Why the hell did nobody help him upon immediately discovering that there was something wrong with him?
> 
> *(dropkick at 6:23)*


Thank you for posting this. I couldn't find anything posted of the full incident. Dang so indeed a total accident by Mysterio. That dropkick sent him immediately toward the ropes which jammed into his throat.

RIP


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I don't watch AAA, but I saw the news today. This was a very sad story tbh. RIP to the guy who died and condolences to his family. I also feel badly for the other guys who were in the ring, especially Rey. That will probably fuck with him mentally for the rest of his life.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I think the title of this thread should be changed out of respect to Rey.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Just watched the video

Rey.....can't even describe the look on his face

Though, did he die from the dropkick or him falling on the ropes?


----------



## DOPA

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Heartbreaking news  Saw this on FB before coming here.


----------



## just1988

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

*Rey Mysterio as in the guy from WWE or his uncle? This is bad times.*


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



oneMinuteToSix said:


> but wrestling is fake, right?


Fuck off with your trolling. A man died and the only thing you can think to is come on here and be a disrespectful little shit. Show some respect to this guy and grow up for fuck sake.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I've never went out of my way to watch any AAA, CMLL or any work of any of the individuals in this match bar Rey Mysterio (and yes I know this wasn't AAA), but I can't help but feel genuine sorrow over what has happened. I had no idea who El Hijo del Perro Aguayo was before being told about this by another user.

Incredibly unfortunate deaths like these in professional wrestling somehow sadden me the most of all. There's always something about someone who grows up in something like this, loves it from the day they see it, and try their hardest to entertain in any way they can when they step through the curtains, having any kind of unfortunate accident, but a death in the middle of the ring, and so sudden and abrupt, is hard to even convey through words.

And personally I'm not one to enter threads and voice my opinion on the death of an individual or whatever but this, as a wrestling fan, is among the worst news I have heard in a very long time, even without being a fan of the guy or where he works or what he does. RIP.


I also looked around on certain Twitter accounts to understand what happened more before I decided to watch the video for closure as no Twitter accounts had information on them (and honestly I wish I didn't watch the video, and I have seen some shit), and I've seen a few - not many, but a few - comments from fans saying Rey is a murderer for this. Amazing lack of ignorance and I feel sorry for any performer that had anything to do with this as well. There's no need to make such a tragedy even worse on the mental of those involved.

Again, RIP. I hope everyone gets through this tragedy well. And I hope that all wrestling companies understand the need of properly set up ring ropes as they are often reasons for many, many injuries.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



just1988 said:


> *Rey Mysterio as in the guy from WWE or his uncle? This is bad times.*


WWE


----------



## watts63

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Maybe he was already dead at that point, but shaking him did him no favors. Fucking tragic.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Descansa en paz hermano. RUDOS HASTA LA MUERTE. PERROS DEL MAL POR VIDA


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Heartbreaking news, just read it there. Devastated for the man and his family but you gotta feel for Rey as well, I can only wonder what his current emotions are right now. 

Always one wrong move from fatality. Sometimes it's frightening to think about anything can go so wrong.


----------



## mmalegend

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

He seems like he was moving around awkwardly before the drop kick even. Could have been his fall outside the ropes, could have been from the top rope fall, or even the hurricana. Drop kick just finished him off. YOu see this in combat sports sometimes.

They have serious injury but its the lightest blow that causes the final death


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Horrible news. RIP


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Tragic. Rest In Peace, I never knew him but this is a horrible situation, thoughts and prayers go out to his Family. Poor Rey must be feeling terrible right now, it's a horrible unfortunate situation.


----------



## The Tempest

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Damn, that's scary news. RIP, prayers go out to his family. I feel sorry for Rey, he must be feeling horrible, that's a horrible situation.


----------



## markdeez33

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Awful, just awful. RIP Perro Aguayo Jr. truly a tragedy

Everybody hating on Konnan need to stop. He was the only guy in the entire building with a sense of urgency and he tried to help. Obviously, he didn't know the severity of the injury, and just thought the guy was knocked out, and was trying to revive him. I would've probably done the same thing that he did, and I'm sure most of you would've as well. 

Just a horrible, horrible accident. Prayers go out to Rey, I hope he's OK mentally. 

RIP Perro Aguayo Jr, prayers to his family, friends, and loved ones.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo (1979-2015)*



Vic Capri said:


> Mysterio can't catch a break. Wow... #InvoluntaryManslaughter
> 
> - Vic


Is this a really really classless joke?

If not, I don't think you understand how involuntary manslaughter works...


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Thats crazy sad shit. Damn


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

https://instagram.com/p/0fzhGXPHMY/


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Absolute tragedy, thoughts to his family and friends RIP, feel bad for Mysterio too that is a hell of a thing to live with.


----------



## Bullet Club

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Just tragic.


----------



## visko

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



badboicasey said:


> The fact that they didn't even have a stretcher or a doctor in attendance.
> 
> It looked like they just found a big slab of something and carried him out on it. Awful.


Perhaps someone has said it already, but aparrently there's a reason for that. Bofore this match there were two other injuries (one lumbar at least) so the stretchers and other medical equipment where already in use and not ringside. Fucking coincidences...


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



> If not, I don't think you understand how involuntary manslaughter works...


The unintentional killing of another as defined by U.S. Law

- Vic


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Some sad stuff, I feel bad for the guys family but I hope the adrenalin was going strong and he just went out without too much pain doing what he loved to do. Respect to Konan for actually worrying about him. I understand the other guys were worried but had to finish the match.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



RapShepard said:


> Lmao damn.
> 
> Serious question does WWE Benoit the 619 now?
> 
> They talk about Chyna Googles


Serious Answer. He didn't die from the 619, you moron. Watch the video next time.

He died from the setup to the 619, which likely resulted from a direct double-drop kick to the head getting too close and breaking his neck. Fuck this.. he hit the ropes wrong shit. He likely hit the ropes with an already broken neck.

Now, the question is do you ban the double drop kick to the head? That answer is yes. Nothing about that move couldn't be accomplished if it wasn't a double drop kick to the chest instead.

Heart goes out to his family and as Bauer said on his podcast(even before this)... man AAA is snake bit. They already had a fatal bus accident like a week ago. Now one of their stars dies to their biggest free agent signing :frown2:.


----------



## Maul_Slasher

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Awful tragedy. The danger is real.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



tailhook said:


> Serious Answer. He didn't die from the 619, you moron. Watch the video next time.
> 
> He died from the setup to the 619, which likely resulted from a direct double-drop kick to the head getting too close and breaking his neck. Fuck this.. he hit the ropes wrong shit. He likely hit the ropes with an already broken neck.
> 
> Now, the question is do you ban the double drop kick to the head? That answer is yes. Nothing about that move couldn't be accomplished if it wasn't a double drop kick to the chest instead.
> 
> Heart goes out to his family and as Bauer said on his podcast(even before this)... man AAA is snake bit. They already had a fatal bus accident like a week ago. Now one of their stars dies to their biggest free agent signing :frown2:.


Watched the video when it was still believed the 619 killed him so take a breather champ lol

Bus incident didn't hear about that. Sad times in Mexican wrestling.


----------



## septurum

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Horrifying. This is reminding me of when Misawa died in ring. Very sad day for pro wrestling. RIP.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



RapShepard said:


> Watched the video when it was still believed the 619 killed him so take a breather champ lol


Once again.. you obviously never saw the video and went off what you were told. He never took a 619 on the ropes, champ.


----------



## dlawso235

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I'm mostly lurk don't really post but there is video of the incident and aftermath on the Facebook page of aztecabc (TV Azteca Baja California)
I would post the link but I can't since I have don't have 10 posts or more


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



tailhook said:


> Once again.. you obviously never saw the video and went off what you were told. He never took a 619 on the ropes, champ.


So now Manik was the only one on the ropes when Rey did the 619 champ? 

Your saying no way Rey's leg or body touched him champ?


----------



## septurum

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Masenko said:


> Because of the bullshit 'the show must go on' mentality that for some reason wrestlers think they need to uphold when they don't.
> 
> Because they're mentally fucked in the head that they would keep that mentality while their co-worker is lying dead (AAA situation) or go out and perform immediately afterwards (the Owen Hart situation).
> 
> Pro wrestling and pro wrestlers = fucking retarded.


Shut up, its not like they knew he was dead. They didn't know what the problem was and when you have thousands of paying customers watching, you keep going. They all probably thought he was knocked out or something. Nobody can be to blame for this, not even Konnan for shaking him. I bet the last thing they were thinking at that moment was that he wasn't alive anymore.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Been watching the videos over and over it was a very, very bad botch from both men. I feel bad for Rey but its not his fault.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



RapShepard said:


> So now Manik was the only one on the ropes when Rey did the 619 champ?
> 
> Your saying no way Rey's leg or body touched him champ?


Correct, champ. Rey went over the top and any movement of his head was due to Manik moving and the ropes shifting. You would know this if you watched the video. No 619 was landed on the wrestler.


----------



## Rekz

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Sad news. He was an amazing talent. He had tons of charisma. People went crazy with his entrance even as a heel. I didn't expect something like that.

Descansa en paz, Perro. Espero que estés con Héctor Garza. La jauría empieza a conquistar incluso el más allá. Perros del Mal siempre, Aguayo!

Rest in peace, Perro. I hope you're with Héctor Garza (former member of his stable who died two years ago). The hound start to conquer even the other world. Perros del Mal forever!


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



tailhook said:


> Correct, champ. Rey went over the top and any movement of his head was due to Manik moving and the ropes shifting. You would know this if you watched the video. No 619 was landed on the wrestler.


You sure champ? The 14 minute video with the full match I seen looks like it could have landed.

Is there another angle?


----------



## MR-Bolainas

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

QEPD Hijo del Perro Aguayo
The incident started when he got out of the ring because when he returned to it, he did it a bit slow and later the dropkick provoked his death.

He was one of the top heels in AAA, so sad.


----------



## wwfan97

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Looks to me like he dies from a double dropkick to the head from Mysterio, regardless R.i.p


----------



## RKing85

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

horrible news. Always sucks these types of incidents.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Shtity day for wrestling , R.I.P.


----------



## Garty

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Tragic to say the least.

What's worse though, is the "treatment" he was receiving right after the accident (read=none) and then Konnan shaking him like a ragdoll, trying to "wake him up". It's disturbing to watch, (and after the fact that we only knew after seeing the video, knowing it's coming) seeing a guy just hanging there, completely lifeless. The crumpling of his body to the mat from the ropes is the hardest part of the video to watch.

RIP


----------



## punkmark1

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

what terrible news...RIP


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I don't watch AAA, but it's heartbreaking news nonetheless. He was so young. RIP Perro Aguayo Jr. 

Is this the first time a pro-wrestler died mid-match inside the ring?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

So many people with no fucking clue of what even happened, jumping to conclusions.

It's a tragic loss from a freak accident, nothing more nothing less.

RIP Perro Aguayo Jnr.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Depressing news. RIP.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



chargebeam said:


> I don't watch AAA, but it's heartbreaking news nonetheless. He was so young. RIP Perro Aguayo Jr.
> 
> Is this the first time a pro-wrestler died mid-match inside the ring?


Misawa 2009 is all I know of


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Of course Yahoo is the first to botch the story.

Expect many other "news sources" to do the same. Vutures, I tell ya.


----------



## seabs

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

*A lot of very stupid and immature posts in here.

Very easy to say what people should have done knowing what we know now. If you watch the video and see how it happened there's no way anyone's reaction would be "he's dead". It's just a dropkick into the ropes. Once he didn't duck the 619 itself everyone knew something was up but you just wouldn't assume it was what it was. Yeah the match should have stopped but it's not like they carried on for minutes after. They wrapped it up intentionally or not very quickly after they saw he was out. Likewise it's easy to say Konnan shaking him like that didn't help but he was probably just assuming he was nothing more than dazy and reacted like many people do when they think someone is close to being out of it to get them to come back around. Easy to blame the Doctors too in hindsight. Really though they should always have a Doctor ringside for every match that can be at hand immediately. 

It's fun for people to sensationalise a tragedy like this and attach blame but the sad reality is there is/seems no blame to be attached. He died taking a bump on his chest off the ropes. Just a totally tragic but freak accident. 

Rey's doing a live Q&A at Walemania next week right? I really hope the jackass fans don't turn out in full force for that now after this.*


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Looks like nothing in the video. Crazy.

Does anyone know if they use the steel cable ropes there? I would assume they do given it's lucha libre. Would real ropes (like WWE uses) been safer in this situation? 

Not trying to affix blame to anyone, genuinely curious.


----------



## rude awakening

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Really sad and tragic news. RIP Hijo del Perro Aguayo


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Seabs said:


> *
> 
> Rey's doing a live Q&A at Walemania next week right? I really hope the jackass fans don't turn out in full force for that now after this.*


I would imagine Konnan and Rey probably won't be there given the circumstances. MLW obligations just became the lowest of priorities for both of them considering they just watched one of their brothers die in front of them (x2 for Rey. The sorrow he must be going through right now is unimaginable)


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Awful. 

Thoughts and prayers to his family. Real tragedy.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Sad! R.I.P to him and prayers for his family.

This is why WWE needs more Roman Reigns and not a lot of D. Bryan's. Those types of wrestler has bigger chance of getting bad accidents performing with spots.


----------



## Nightrow

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I've never watched AAA, but this is very shocking and tragic news. The video is hard to watch. The people in this thread making stupid jokes and trying to be smartasses, putting the blame on someone need to shut up. No one is to blame, it was a freak accident.

R.I.P El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo. My condolences to his family and friends. 

And I feel very sorry for Rey too, horrible situation he's in. Can't imagine what he's going through right now.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Heard those ropes were causing injuries all night and the reason doctors didn't rush out was because hey were treating two other wrestlers who got hurt earlier in the night. (Not sure if that's been mentioned in here didn't read through) also wasn't this for a promotion called Crash who just booked aaa guys?


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

This is so sad, Perro Aguayo Jr. even foreshadowed in an interview that he was going to die.

For those who understand Spanish can go directly to this link.
http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/2326961/perro-aguayo-jr-en-su-ultima-entrevista-no-vayan-llorar-mucho

Here is the translation.


> "All who come to see Rey Mysterio will mourn much because God forgives, the 'Dogs' no' were the last words that the Son of Perro Aguayo said before the fight that cost him his life, in the last interview which granted, which seemed a harbinger of what would happen in the ring. The 'puppy' talked to 'Tv Tijuana Issuers' what would face in the border city of Rey Mysterio, ensuring they would beat former WWE wrestler and in his city.
> 
> "Do not go to mourn therefore not intended to throw anything because the idol of Tijuana, its people, especially those who come to see Rey Mysterio will mourn him much because God forgives, dogs do not," said the fighter, who believed that impose quality long on Mysterio.
> 
> "When I started in the fight Rey Mysterio emigrated to America where he became an idol, was formed abroad, the son of Perro Aguayo is in Mexico, is the one that sets the rules, inside and outside of wrestling, is a match that everyone wants to see and I personally passionate about it, "he said.
> 
> El Hijo del Perro hoped that the rivalry with 'Rey' had many chapters, because he looked like a big rival, but considered to have better quality.
> 
> "It's an excellent fighter, and so good that I faced great and now in its people, their home, in their arena, with his family, everyone will see how I will humiliate Rey Mysterio. Best exponent that the dog does not can you take Mysterio. He who will suffer the consequences of having a different rhythm, like the Mexican fighter he is, the son of the dog will get up the victory, "he said.



R.I.P. Perro Aguayo Jr.

I really wanted to see him at Lucha Underground. I hope they have a proper tribute to one of the greatest Mexican Heels in AAA history.


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Very sad stuff, it's crazy how something so tragic can happen in a split second.

The video is eerie in the sense it looks like nothing went wrong at all, he took the dropkick and landed on the ropes as we've seen with the 619 thousands of times. Not until the actual 619 do you realize something is not right. 

And yes shaking him around a bit hurts to watch knowing what we know, but poor Konnan was just trying to help and obviously didn't know the severity of the situation at the time.


----------



## carrotydragon

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

 Rest in peace. Nobody deserves dying this way.


----------



## Ruiner87

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

First the bus crash, and now this. It's been a terrible month for AAA. RIP.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*


----------



## animus

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

RIP to Perro and thoughts & prayers are with his family. I feel awful for Rey. Tragic, just tragic.


----------



## Shishara

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Well,I just stopped considering myself becoming a pro wrestler.


Even smallest bump could be dangerous,damn!


----------



## sesel

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

What a tragedy. Rest in peace.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Jimshine said:


> Misawa 2009 is all I know of





chargebeam said:


> I don't watch AAA, but it's heartbreaking news nonetheless. He was so young. RIP Perro Aguayo Jr.
> 
> Is this the first time a pro-wrestler died mid-match inside the ring?


Also Mike DiBiase. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_DiBiase, kinda anyway.


----------



## JSmark

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Konan is honestly fucking retarded, didn't even check his pulse, when someone is out cold and you don't know why the one thing you definitely don't do is shake them up, you have to assume the worst, fucking idiot


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Damn, that's horrible. I can't bring myself to watch the video but it sounds like a complete freak accident. Not even a dangerous spot. RIP.


----------



## wjd1989

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Oh this is awful. :frown2:


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Damn...wrestling doesnt needs this. Now we'll be seeing people calling the 619 or just wrestling in general unsafe yet again...

RIP


----------



## Pedro Vicious

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

His first match was with Rey Misterio jr., his last match is against Rey Misterio jr.
Life its weird


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

It was an accident. I know it must be affecting Rey mentally because he obviously knew something was wrong that why he stopped after the 619. You can see it in his expression in his eyes. 

Konnan was trying to wake up the guy because he thought the guy passed out on exhaustion.

The only thing that gets me is the way the ref and the officials handled the whole thing. Like the guys was dying there in the ropes and none of em actually went and checked on the poor guy.

If I see some passed out at my job I'd wouldn't just be like hey maybe he's tired instead I'd tend to that person as soon as possible. Yeah continue two more minutes of the match while the guy is dead on the ropes.

The families will sue and should. The video prove that this was just negligence from the officials .


----------



## FITZ

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Horrible story and some of the news going around makes it seem even worse. 

I was talking with my brother and he was under the impression that Rey killed him with the 619. Yahoo has an article where they make it sound like Rey kicked him in the throat and that's why killed him.


----------



## Mr. High IQ

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

TV Azteca Baja California has the best footage of the incident on their Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=921585294553163

One thing I've not yet seen mentioned is that he lands hard on the corner of the ring after the head-scissors. It's plausible that bumped damaged his spine, with the kick from Mysterio being the _coup de grâce_.


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I watched the video. I am really missing something cause I have no clue what killed him. Rey drop-kicked him, he landed on the middle-rope...but he didn't hit his head anywhere.


----------



## Mr. High IQ

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I'm unsure how well you can see it in this .GIF, but watching the video in super slow motion, it's blatant.


----------



## Big Wiggle

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

That was handled appallingly. There should have been medical assistance out there immediately after he stopped moving.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

My thoughts definitely go out to his friends and family.


----------



## Batz

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579281509514870784https://twitter.com/wwenetwork/status/579281509514870784


The WWE just tweeted this. What a coincidence :/


----------



## Joff

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Ruiner87 said:


> First the bus crash, and now this. It's been a terrible month for AAA. RIP.


More like a terrible week


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Nothing but bad shit has happened to Rey since being #14 in the 2013 Royal Rumble. Manslaughter? Pray4Rey.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I pray for his family and I hope Rey can find some peace of mind because this was just a horrific accident.


----------



## SHEP!

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Wow, what a terrible tragedy..  they definitely should have gotten him out of the ring though as soon as his whole body went limp..


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Nothing but bad shit has happened to Rey since being #14 in the 2013 Royal Rumble. Mansalughter? Pray4Rey.


This is the second time I've seen someone say this. Are you joking? Do you know what manslaughter means?

Or has the whole world gone crazy and he's actually being charged with manslaughter?


----------



## kimino

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

They say that when dogs are near his end,they become more ferious and die fighting!, Here arrives a gladiator whose presence invoke savagism of scandal. Those who wear the "Perros del Mal" shirt, STAND UP! Because here is your Leader, El Hijooooooooo Del Perroooooo Aguayo!!






My favorite in CMLL great wrestler and great guy, who was also a figher in real life, since he came back after overcome stomach cancer.

About his lesson, yeah there needs to be medical staff near, and ambulances ready, but his injury seemed severe, if it was a C1 or C2(Axis or Atlas Fracture), there is literally nothing to do, its almost instant death.


RIP Perro AguayoLegend of Lucha Libre, now you can reunite with your great friend "Querubin" Hector Garza in heaven.


----------



## Pronoss

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Just in case old links die

Wrestler died in a match with Rey Mysterio 619: https://youtu.be/vsbqGWsc8Ig







Rey Mysterio snapped that neck it was over


----------



## dlawso235

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Mr. High IQ said:


> One thing I've not yet seen mentioned is that he lands hard on the corner of the ring after the head-scissors. It's plausible that bumped damaged his spine, with the kick from Mysterio being the _coup de grâce_.


That's probably the best explanation I read so far. In that video you can see he is bleeding from his eye.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

He got up fine after the head scissors. Iooked like he wasn't ready to receive the drop kick from Rey didn't had enough time cover for the rope spot and he died.. There. Broke his neck with the rope basically.


----------



## Pronoss

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Another angle and close up of Rey dropkick snapping his neck

: https://youtu.be/LAVby_V2d3U








Neck snapped on the dropkick.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



IrwinRSchyster said:


> This is the second time I've seen someone say this. Are you joking? Do you know what manslaughter means?
> 
> Or has the whole world gone crazy and he's actually being charged with manslaughter?


Just heard the death is being investigated as a possible manslaughter. No one's been given a charge. But if someone is charged, I'm assuming it's of involuntary manslaughter aka unintentional killing.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Not gonna watch the video, it's tragic though. My prayers go out to his family, Rey and anyone else involved in the match.

I wanna bash them for continuing to perform while he was lifeless but this is wrestling. Where HHH is continuing with a torn quad and Owen is tryng to have Austin win after Steve broke his neck. One of the reasons I never had a big deal with WWE stopping matches from time to time.

A wrestler losing his life in the ring is always terrible. Such a dangerous job where even a simple move/bump can end your life.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



JSmark said:


> Konan is honestly fucking retarded, didn't even check his pulse, when someone is out cold and you don't know why the one thing you definitely don't do is shake them up, you have to assume the worst, fucking idiot


This is why wrestlers need basic first aid training


----------



## Markus123

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Manslaughter charge was mentioned on BBC News.


----------



## NasNYG567

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Rey posted a series of tweets about what happened, but it's in Spanish so I don't know what exactly he said


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Markus123 said:


> Manslaughter charge was mentioned on BBC News.


I will eat my fucking hat if anyone gets charged. Unless Mexico is fucked and the guys don't sign a waiver, in which case, they're so stupid they deserve to get charged.

That's fucking insane. I have to believe it's just the media sensationalizing it.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

The referee didn't check on him, like at all...Then Konan shaking him like a maniac? *Everyone* involved handled this situation extremely poor.

Did not know the guy as I dont follow the Mexican stuff, but no one deserves to die doing what they love. RIP


----------



## kimino

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Pronoss said:


> Another angle and close up of Rey dropkick snapping his neck
> 
> : https://youtu.be/LAVby_V2d3U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck snapped on the dropkick.


The dropkick hit his shoulder not his neck, the more i look at the full video the more it seems the injury was after the head scizors, when he hit the rope (which in Mexico is made of Metal), and maybe the fall, he got into the ring with problems, but anyway it was an accidente, no need to bring a yellow press video.

Nobody knew the serverity of his injury, they rushed to end the fight, but the lack of paramedics and an ambulance near will make difficult any reanimation. 

Still if there was complete spinal cord injury in C-2(Axis) or even C-3, the respiratory function is damaged. Even if it was non instant, since the trauma here it didnt look a direct impact to the neck, it must have been the ropes or the fall, he could still move, until de swelling of the spinal corde left him uncounscious.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Seems like after Aguayo took the dropkick, he landed on the ropes the wrong way, and his neck snapped back. It wasn't Rey's fault, but he should've received medical attention a lot quicker that than. R.I.P


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



JSmark said:


> Konan is honestly fucking retarded, didn't even check his pulse, when someone is out cold and you don't know why the one thing you definitely don't do is shake them up, you have to assume the worst, fucking idiot


Fuck off with this man. You don't know what was going through Konnan's head at the time and you can't know so you can't judge. Saying that now that you've had time to think about it and you know what was wrong is all well and good but Konnan was there in the moment not knowing what was going on. Do you think Konnan needs all this shit from guys like you? He's probably beating himself up thinking that he helped kill one of his friends because of arseholes like you when it was a tragic accident. No one needs to be getting blamed for this, it was a series of events that caused it and at that exact moment due to other injuries earlier in the night, EMT's didn't immediately respond because they were tied up helping other people. So why don't you get some perspective before you insult somebody who lost their close friend today, you insensitive prick.


----------



## El_Local

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



NasNYG567 said:


> Rey posted a series of tweets about what happened, but it's in Spanish so I don't know what exactly he said


Ok, I'll try. Some are kind of... wrong, but I'll do my best:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579364284464955392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579366069938192385
We were just forming a brotherhood-friendship that started years ago and we shouldn't question God's will.

But in this ocasion I wonder why and I can't understand, I'll miss you and you'll be forever in my life. Rest in Peace Hijo del Perro.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579390787726614528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579391603799801856
With all respect in the WORLD, my most felt condolences for Aguayo's family, I'll ask God to give you strenght and resignation to get over this huge loss. God bless you and give you strenght.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579404129321254912I had the privilege to share the ring with el Hijo Del Perro on his debut.


----------



## kimino

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I dont blame Konan, he probabily didnt expect it was that bad, but still he handled poorly the situation, in the video it shows they hurry up to finish the match. but they still let him hanging on ropes, the first you need to do in neck trauma is completly immobilize the neck, until medical staff or paradmedics arrive to take care. 

The video shows that there was not reanimation material avialable, when they took him out of the ring and the arena, he just had a Guedel's Canula, but he needed an intubation since he didnt show to respond probabily his glasgow was below 7 (<9 criteria for intubation) and needed ventilatory support even if it was an AMBU with or without reservory, with or without oxigen. Probabily the cause of his death was cerebral damge due to lack of oxigen, since it seemed proper support was too late


----------



## SHEP!

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

It looks to me like Rey's dropkick only hit him in the shoulder, but then his neck shoots into the middle rope.. a damn tragedy for everyone involved..


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Konnan obviously thought he was knocked out and was trying to wake him up, very harsh to have a go at him.

RIP.


----------



## kimino

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



SHEP! said:


> It looks to me like Rey's dropkick only hit him in the shoulder, but then his neck shoots into the middle rope.. a damn tragedy for everyone involved..


An ESPN Traumatologist in mexico said it was probabily the whiplash which luxated the cervical, and damaged the spinal corde.

The worst thing is that there will be criminal charges.

Also read in ESPN that Perro Aguayo Sr. at least some hours ago didnt know the news of his son's death.


----------



## Goldusto

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

wasn''t someone talking about the ropes not having any give and that led to the injury of the other 2 guys?#

what if him getting kicked into the stiff ROPES led to the fatal injury, getting kicked into somethin like that, with no give, and the way he landed,


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



flamesofdarknezz said:


> Sad! R.I.P to him and prayers for his family.
> 
> This is why WWE needs more Roman Reigns and not a lot of D. Bryan's. Those types of wrestler has bigger chance of getting bad accidents performing with spots.


You are actually using this situation to troll, something is wrong with you.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



kimino said:


> An ESPN Traumatologist in mexico said it was probabily the whiplash which luxated the cervical, and damaged the spinal corde.
> 
> The worst thing is that there will be criminal charges.
> 
> *Also read in ESPN that Perro Aguayo Sr. at least some hours ago didnt know the news of his son's death.*


I read they were concerend about his health if they would break the news to him just like that.


----------



## kimino

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Yeah.. still he needs to know eventually...

Also Perro first and last match was against rey mysterio, thats destiny for you


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Protokletos said:


> Wrestling has a bad mentality, which is "the show must go on." When somebody appears unconscious (and in this case tragically dead) they need to have the brains to stop their fucking show right away and tend to the person.


That's the mentality of all of show-business, and goes back to ancient times. It's generally an unbreakable code unless it's completely impossible to continue. And a wrestler appearing unconscious is not a hugely uncommon event, there is absolutely no way they could have even thought he was dead, given that nothing of any seemable danger happened in the ring.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

This whole situation is so shocking and surreal. How the fuck did it happend? Ive watched the video over and over again. Ive been in a wrestlingring before and the ropes are stiff as shit but at the speed he was going no way would that be able to break his neck. The dropkick couldnt either. Looked like he landed on his head right before he went outside of the ring but then he was fine and it was after he landed on the ropes he was out. Fucking hell. 

Like someone else said this "the show must go on" is fucking bullshit. The fans know its a show. If something happends stop it immediatly. If the guys want to stay in character or whatever let the ref stop the match IMMEDIATLY! Also the way Konnan shook him. Im not gonna blame the guy since it was a very stressful situation but I thought it was basic knowledge to never touch someones head when they get into an accident like that. Shaking him wouldnt help in any situation. The way he pulled him off the ropes holy shit and why in hell didnt he get some oxygen immedietly? Cpr if you dont have a mask available. The whole shit was fucking weird and so unfortunate. 


My thoughts go out to anyone involved and the poor family of the wrestler that died.

Btw fuck anybody that blames rey. These ******* in the yt comments are driving me nuts.


----------



## The Regent Alien.

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Thats incredibly tragic. My heart/condolences go out to
family/friends/loved ones.


----------



## Anoche

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Mysterio got a very bad spanish


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



NewJack's Shank said:


> Heard those ropes were causing injuries all night and the reason doctors didn't rush out was because hey were treating two other wrestlers who got hurt earlier in the night. (Not sure if that's been mentioned in here didn't read through) also wasn't this for a promotion called Crash who just booked aaa guys?


See if this is the case, THEN I can see the promoter getting charged. If it's just a case of the steel cables being too tight, then that's grounds for a manslaughter charge. Maybe even negligent homicide which is generally a charge brought about when people are grossly negligent and it leads to a death with no malice of forethought.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Shishara said:


> Well,I just stopped considering myself becoming a pro wrestler.
> 
> 
> Even smallest bump could be dangerous,damn!



Yeah its pretty scary when you think about it but anything can kill you. The odds are probably higher getting killed in a car accident then in a wrestlingring considering theres only been 4-5 wrestling inring deaths in history that I can recall. So Im def still gonna be one


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Mysterio putting the blame on God is embarrassing. God's not real, if you're looking for someone to blame look in the mirror, or look at some of the other cunts who carried on wrestling when a guy was dead or dying right next to them.


----------



## Irish Dude

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



TheResurrection said:


> Mysterio putting the blame on God is embarrassing. *God's not real*, if you're looking for someone to blame look in the mirror, or look at some of the other cunts who carried on wrestling when a guy was dead or dying right next to them.


Source? 

Look in the mirror? You're really trying to blame Rey for this? F yourself


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



WWE2014 said:


> They really killed it that night.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm sorry. :'(





Shin Megami Tensei said:


> They even bumped into his dead body one time :mj2
> 
> 
> Why did I laugh :mj2



Im as far from a serious guy as you can get and even if its just "innocent" jokes your not being funny so just stop.


----------



## WWE2014

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Well yeah that's why I said, I'm sorry.

It was just a joke but sorry again if I offended anyone.


----------



## kimino

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



TheResurrection said:


> Mysterio putting the blame on God is embarrassing. God's not real, if you're looking for someone to blame look in the mirror, or look at some of the other cunts who carried on wrestling when a guy was dead or dying right next to them.


He is a religious guy, he is not putting the blame on god or anything, im sure he is blaming himself for what happened, but it was an accident, nobody wanted to happen, dont take his words out of context.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I'm gutted. I still can't believe it. He was doing something he has done over hundreds of times. I'm trying to pinpoint it but I just can't believe how that could have happened. His career was just about to reach new heights with the additions of Rey, Alberto, Mystico to AAA. Its like I"ve lost a relative. One of the most charismatic stars of all time. Perrito will be missed and always remembered.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Awful. Truly awful.

Very sad.


----------



## HornSnaggle

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Dammit, I guess a rematch is out of the question now !


----------



## Chloe

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



septurum said:


> Shut up, its not like they knew he was dead. They didn't know what the problem was and when you have thousands of paying customers watching, you keep going. They all probably thought he was knocked out or something. Nobody can be to blame for this, not even Konnan for shaking him. I bet the last thing they were thinking at that moment was that he wasn't alive anymore.


I don't give a fuck about paying customers, they didn't pay to see a dead man. What kind of souless fucks wouldn't understand if the match had stopped? But hey, just because they paid for a ticket they're entitled to disregard of human life eh? Pffft, wrestling fans think they're always entitled to something more than the performance they pay for.

Him thinking he was 'only knocked out' is also a shitty excuse. The fuck is wrong with you? I guess next time when I'm at work and one of my friend gets knocked out by something, I should just finish the job I'm doing first and let him sit there for a few minutes. Fuck outta here. Maybe if they weren't concerned with finishing the match like dickheads, they could have saved his life.

Clearly they knew something was wrong with him as Mysterio actually went to check on him but what'd he do then? He threw some other guy towards the lifeless body for a 619. So yes somebody is to blame. The guy didn't die all by himself.

This is proof of the sick, twisted, depraved mentality that pro wreslters and pro wrestling fans have. Rey Mysterio and the other guys can play around when their friend is unconscious on the ropes and dummies will actually try to defend it with shit like 'he was only knocked out'.

Some truly mindless fucks in the world.


----------



## Loose Reality

*AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Shocking news. And I know it's hard to know what to do, but if continuing the match is standard response, surely they could have used the other side of the ring for their spots.

RIP.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loose Reality

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



oneMinuteToSix said:


> Mysterio got a very bad spanish



This made me smile.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagicJohnson

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Rey has always been unsafe to work with. Hopefully this is a wake up call for him to stop being careless.


----------



## obby

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



TheResurrection said:


> Mysterio putting the blame on God is embarrassing. God's not real, if you're looking for someone to blame look in the mirror, or look at some of the other cunts who carried on wrestling when a guy was dead or dying right next to them.


I don't think you read his comments right, dude.


----------



## MagicJohnson

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Masenko said:


> I don't give a fuck about paying customers, they didn't pay to see a dead man. .


Undertaker's fans would disagree with you.


----------



## NapperX

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

That is very unfortunate for the wrestler and his family. I can't imagine how Rey feels knowing that kick led to the guy's death. The ref is a dumb piece of crap for not even realizing what happened in front of him. At least Konnan tried to do something, but it looks like it may have been too late. The ropes appear to have been too tight as well.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Jersey All Pro just had an angle where Chris Dickinson interrupted a 10 bell salute for Perro. Fuck the both of them. I was a fan of Dickinson. That piece of shit can fuck off and die. I'm completely done with that dude. I would say the same for JAPW, but then again who still watches them; I certainly don't.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Jersey All Pro just had an angle where Chris Dickinson interrupted a 10 bell salute for Perro. Fuck the both of them. I was a fan of Dickinson. That piece of shit can fuck off and die. I'm completely done with that dude. I would say the same for JAPW, but then again who still watches them; I certainly don't.


Unreal... That's pretty fucking low.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Jersey All Pro just had an angle where Chris Dickinson interrupted a 10 bell salute for Perro. Fuck the both of them. I was a fan of Dickinson. That piece of shit can fuck off and die. I'm completely done with that dude. I would say the same for JAPW, but then again who still watches them; I certainly don't.


Wow his body isn't even cold yet or buried and THIS happens?


----------



## kimino

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Did Perro was still in CMLL when Nakamura went there?, nice detail Shinsuke, same as Zayn, Strong, MVP and other.

Also ROH, AAA and CMLL the only who officially give their condolences at least in twitter


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Wow Dickinson smh there's somethings you just don't do.. Smh dumb ass.


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

killer rey.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



From Death Valley said:


> Wow Dickinson smh there's somethings you just don't do.. Smh dumb ass.


That was for sure a moment when you just don't do kayfabe not even 48 hours about someone died. That's a pretty big fuckup


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

First of all condolences to the family (even in they never read this and they probably won't, my thoughts are out there). 

Damn. What a tragic accident. Pro wrestling is a truly dangerous form of entertainment. 
Freak accidents like this can and do happen, just not often. 
The problem with how this all went down is the lack of care to the guy who's lifelessly hanging on the rope. First he missed taking the 619, that should've been the 1st clue. Rey looks surprised by it. 

Say what you will about WWE, but I'd have to think a ref would be right on top of the situation as soon as the 619 was missed and the guy is still lifelessly hanging on the ropes. It's not "brilliant selling" at that point, it's a big problem. It's a big X and rush the hell out and get this guy out of the ring and make it a 2 on 1 if you want to continue the match... 

Sadly, I think a lot of promotions aren't prepared like WWE for when things really go wrong. Obviously, no one expects deaths in the middle of the ring, but there can be people passing out, or having broken bones, or some other condition where they can't continue and need to get out of the ring ASAP. 

This is the problem with having pro wrestling completely unregulated. Sure, it's not a real sport, but injury and death are very real. They need to utilize their refs to check on the talent. I don't blame the ref here, because he is not a WWE ref and probably hasn't had the training of hey check on this guy right away. Rey checks on him and knows somethings wrong and ends the match...

Would quicker action have saved this guy's life? Possibly not. But the lack of swift action is just as disturbing as the cause of death is.


----------



## HornSnaggle

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

What slop, can't believe it went on that long when the guy was obviously out cold. He almost got 619'ed twice after he was incapacitated on the ropes and almost got landed on, they got some soul searching to do.
Normally when someone dies I advise "hey, don't beat yourself up over it, nothing you could have done" and in the majority of the cases that is true, not here.
I understand the concept of "the show must go on" but they didn't go right on with the match when Owen Hart dropped through the ring, they sure as shit should not have here either.

I do feel for Rey but I don't see any excuses for him. He has been around more than long enough to know when something is part of the act and when its not. Those 619's missed his lifeless head by inches, he should fuckin be ashamed of himself.


----------



## SZilla

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Absolutely horrible news. :frown2: R.I.P. and my prayers and condolences to his family and friends.

Judging by the various videos I've watched, he took a hard landing after that one kick from Rey on the top rope, which I think caused a bit of damage, even with him getting up right away. He then takes the head scissors out of the ring, which probably did his neck no favors. He gets up quick again but you can tell from how slowly he slides in that he seems a bit hurt. Then Rey does the dropkick (which, to me, looks like it hits him in the shoulder) and he lands HARD on his neck onto the rope and it whips him back. The combination of the three falls he took seems to have knocked him out. 

Perkins then falls into place next to him, but you can see that he looks over and notices something wrong with Aguayo before Rey does the 619. Perkins ducks and goes to check back on Aguayo, whom hadn't moved (Rey's legs clearly go over his head). Rey looks sort of confused right away, since I think it was probably meant for both Perkins & Aguayo to take the hit. Perkins starts to panic and I think that's when everyone else in the ring starts to realize that Aguayo is out. Tiger and Rey then go to set up a move, and Perkins goes and acts accordingly, as the three believe they should do the "show must go on" idea thats lodged into EVERY entertainer's head. Konnan goes to check it out, probably not realizing the degree of Aguayo's injury. The medics come out probably too late, but apparently that's due to them working on two other injured wrestlers (one of whom had a spinal injury). If its true about the ropes causing those injuries as well, then I think that points all the more evidence onto the ropes causing major damage.

Just a terrible, terrible, terrible series of circumstances all coming together.


----------



## kimino

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



SZilla said:


> Absolutely horrible news. :frown2: R.I.P. and my prayers and condolences to his family and friends.
> 
> Judging by the various videos I've watched, he took a hard landing after that one kick from Rey on the top rope, which I think caused a bit of damage, even with him getting up right away. He then takes the head scissors out of the ring, which probably did his neck no favors. He gets up quick again but you can tell from how slowly he slides in that he seems a bit hurt. Then Rey does the dropkick (which, to me, looks like it hits him in the shoulder) and he lands HARD on his neck onto the rope and it whips him back. The combination of the three falls he took seems to have knocked him out.
> 
> Perkins then falls into place next to him, but you can see that he looks over and notices something wrong with Aguayo before Rey does the 619. Perkins ducks and goes to check back on Aguayo, whom hadn't moved (Rey's legs clearly go over his head). Rey looks sort of confused right away, since I think it was probably meant for both Perkins & Aguayo to take the hit. Perkins starts to panic and I think that's when everyone else in the ring starts to realize that Aguayo is out. Tiger and Rey then go to set up a move, and Perkins goes and acts accordingly, as the three believe they should do the "show must go on" idea thats lodged into EVERY entertainer's head. Konnan goes to check it out, probably not realizing the degree of Aguayo's injury. The medics come out probably too late, but apparently that's due to them working on two other injured wrestlers (one of whom had a spinal injury). If its true about the ropes causing those injuries as well, then I think that points all the more evidence onto the ropes causing major damage.
> 
> Just a terrible, terrible, terrible series of circumstances all coming together.



This.

I mean nobody knew the how bad Perro injury was, more because the spot didnt seemed dangerous. Again, you see the other wrestlers rushing to end the match, they could have act faster, but it isnt easy to act in the moment, maybe is easier to complain here in a forum, not knowing the business, people who have never wrestled, if they knew the injury was this bad, they probabily thought it was a concusion and rushed to end the match, but is not easy to act while the show is going. 

So its not like they wanted the show to continue over Perro's life, but more than they didnt knew how to act in the moment of the accident, again for everyone the spot didnt seemed that dangerous so thats why they probabily didnt react fast(wrestlers).

It was just a terrible accident, and those who were in the ring will always wonder if why they didnt react fast.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Feel bad for Rey. He's going to be feeling gulity about this, even though it was just a freak accident.


----------



## The5150

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

RIP. Very Sad to see. Freak Accident. Hope Everyone involved can get through this.


----------



## lorex

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I feel horrible for the man and his family. I have scene the incident and it was a complete and total accident. Ray is a total pro and would have not been the business for this long if people he worked with were getting injured all the time. I have seen some articles and comments that said Ray killed the man. What a load of crap. I have been watching wrestling for a long time and unfortunately the only thing that is fake about wrestling is the showmanship and the outcome of the matches. The action in most promotions both big and small is intense and hard hitting and it takes real pros to pull it off in a convincing manner. I hope for however Ray and the other men in the match are able to recover from this emotional pain and don't become another wrestling statistic of people connected with professional wrestling having tragic lives.

Regarding Konnan shaking the guy, well I agree it might not have been the best move but I doubt it was what killed the man. Seeing the replay the damage was done before that time already. I would be willing to bet money the guys in and around the ring thought he was knocked out or stunned. They clearly knew something was wrong but I doubt they knew it was that serious. I think Konnan was in performer mode and was caught between concern for the guys and keeping the show going. Also I have seen some comments that in a WWE ring they would have gotten help to the man sooner but I have to wonder about that. I have seen many WWE matches where someone suffered a serious injury and continued the match or worse had an existing serious injury and knowingly put themselves into danger.


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Shadowcran said:


> I've heard of cases in boxing, where a boxer gets hit hard in a match, makes it a while then dies on first hit in next match.
> 
> l.


Source...


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



HornSnaggle said:


> Normally when someone dies I advise "hey, don't beat yourself up over it, nothing you could have done" and in the majority of the cases that is true


What cases have you advised people this?


----------



## Necrolust

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Just chiming in as well, RIP. Way too early to leave this place. The look on Rey's face was heartbreaking, hope all involved receives the help they will surely need. Sad times indeed.


----------



## HornSnaggle

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



crazyrvd123 said:


> What cases have you advised people this?


Uhh .. In some of the many cases where people that I know have died and other people close to them that feel partially responsible.

Rey obviously knew something was not right, he even threw up his hands after the 1st 619 yet they kept going on nearly for a full minute, a couple times barely missing kneeing the guy in the head - There comes a time when someones life is more important than going on with the show, and this was that time.
It appeared to me the reason why the "medic" if such he was rolled him around and out of the ring so unprofessionally was because it looked like he may get further damage by the wrestlers, including Rey, flying and landing around his prostrate body. 

The 1st 619, not on him. There was really no indication something was wrong until just after that. That 2nd one, which was preceded by him leg scissoring his opponent nearly on top of the dead guy and right in front of the guy trying to help, is inexcusable, did you even watch the video ? 






Rey should beat himself up for this, I hate to say it but true.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



crazyrvd123 said:


> Source...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankie_Campbell

There you go.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernie_Schaaf


----------



## Da MastaMind

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

R.I.P.


----------



## Wildcat410

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

RIP and condolences to his Family and Friends. What a shame and a freak way to go.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

So the ONLY stretcher they had was already being occupied, they have no doctors anywhere near, the ref stands there utterly clueless doing nothing, the wrestlers keep working and even continue spots RIGHT NEXT TO THE MANS BODY, and Konnan brilliantly shakes the mans body and haphazardly tries to move him around possibly causing more damage. 

Everyone involved should be ashamed of themselves and should feel the full weight of responsibility on their shoulders for the rest of their lives. They put the least amount of effort into helping someone in need and handled the situation about as bad as they could. The company looks like an incompetent mess coming out of this for not being even remotely prepared to handle such a situation.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



lorex said:


> Regarding Konnan shaking the guy, well I agree it might not have been the best move but I doubt it was what killed the man.


Konnan looked like he was also just trying to get the guy's neck off of the ropes and yes, tried to do it in a performance type of way, not knowing the extent of what happened and probably assuming the guy was just really dazed.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Konnan looked like he was also just trying to get the guy's neck off of the ropes and yes, tried to do it in a performance type of way, not knowing the extent of what happened and probably assuming the guy was just really dazed.


That's exactly what happened and exactly why Konnan is a fool. Always assume the worst.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Tough to tell where the really damaging blow came from. I'd almost want to say the head scissor because that was clearly not meant to toss him out of the ring, Rey appeared to be using that as a 619 set up, perhaps the other wrestler had confusion on where the move was taking him? Seems bizarre, but I think his neck must've been damaged and then the drop kick after probably wouldn't normally hurt, but due to the damage that just happened (plus landing hard on the floor) it must've done him in. 

Looks like right away Manik knew something was up too, he must've said something to Rey. 

Really sad though, as for people complaining about Konnan and the way they handled it, I don't think there's any way that they could've predicted that would've killed him. You gotta remember in wresting there's different degrees of being hurt, I think it went from "I think he's dazed" to "ok, he's knocked out cold" to "oh shit". If the doctor's just rushed the ring any time someone looked hurt, you'd have them in almost every match.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

This whole thing was just sad. And unprofessional from the show promoters the referee is another clueless dick head too.

Then konnan trying to help but ended up having the guy bump his head on the mat.

The guy was a goner before he even reached the hospital he was literally dead. While they continue to do flips around the man lifeless body smh.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Rick_James said:


> If the doctor's just rushed the ring any time someone looked hurt, you'd have them in almost every match.


A man hanging on the ropes completely motionless is far beyond simply looking hurt or even dazed. He was clearly out.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



DudeLove669 said:


> That's exactly what happened and exactly why Konnan is a fool. Always assume the worst.


Cut him some slack. He's a booker and former wrestler, not medical personnel.

He was acting in good faith and was the only one who tried to take control (for better or for worse, but that's what happens when medical personnel isn't snappy).

Konnan was the only guy who tried to do something when shit had broken down. The other workers looked like deer in headlights and kept working around his lifeless body; the ref could not have acted less concerned.

What was the alternative here? If Konnan does not get Perro off of the bottom rope, he still dies because his neck was on the rope and he wouldn't have been able to breath for the next +/- 90 seconds until someone got down to ringside. If that happened, everybody would still be playing Monday Morning QB saying "Why didn't anybody get Perro off the bottom rope? Konnan and Rey just let their friend die like that because they didn't get him off the rope" and acting like Winston Wolf saying "Well, I would've done this and that and been a great little critical thinker!"

That being said, could it have been handled better? Obviously. Was it wise for Konnan to shake Perro after he got him down off the bottom rope? No, and a doctor or EMT would've told Konnan DO NOT touch him, but where the fuck were they for over a minute to take control over the situation instead of leaving it in untrained hands? I get that they were in the back allegedly tending to injuries, but, fuck, someone should've been watching a monitor and told them to get out there ASAP. And, finally, when someone does get out there, he casually strolls down the ramp until the rest of the cavalry comes in a few seconds later.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



DudeLove669 said:


> A man hanging on the ropes completely motionless is far beyond simply looking hurt or even dazed. He was clearly out.


At first if you watch it, it looks like he's just setting himself up for the 619. After that, of course they knew something was up but I doubt they thought he was seriously injured. If they figured he was dying, I doubt they would've done the second 619. To be fair, Rey is known as one of the easiest guy's to work with, I'm sure it was a pretty confusing situation for them. It's easy to criticize after the fact, but when you figure a guy like Rey has probably done easily over a thousand matches, and he hasn't seen anything like that, I can sort of understand why things played out the way that they did.


----------



## T-Viper

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



SHEP! said:


> It looks to me like Rey's dropkick only hit him in the shoulder, but then his neck shoots into the middle rope.. a damn tragedy for everyone involved..


Terrible news and seems like a freak accident, but looking at this footage which seems to be the best one, when Rey dropkicks him he's actually holding the ropes with his right hand, then after the dropkick the ropes go under his arm into his armpit, so it doesn't seem to me that the ropes snapped his neck, I think he died from the dropkick and whiplash... but who knows, it's such a freak accident I really don't think anyone is to blame.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



T-Viper said:


> Terrible news and seems like a freak accident, but looking at this footage which seems to be the best one, when Rey dropkicks him he's actually holding the ropes with his right hand, then after the dropkick the ropes go under his arm into his armpit, so it doesn't seem to me that the ropes snapped his neck, I think he died from the dropkick... but who knows, it's such a freak accident I really don't think anyone is to blame.


Yeah really tough to tell when the real damage was done on this one. The way he was laying on the ropes is actually the correct way the wrestlers do it, they protect their throats when their arm pits are touching, I don't think the 619 or the rope bouncing did it. 

IMO I think it had something to do with the head scissors, but indirectly. I think Rey was intending to use it as a 619 set up, and the guy thought he was going out of the ring, but mid move must've realized that was wrong, tried to adjust, and that's what really did it. The jolt from the drop kick probably just made the injury even more severe. Really tough to determine though.

Part of me wonders if the somersault he did had something to do with it too, he looked like he had trouble getting up from that in the split second he was getting up, getting set up for the head scissors.


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



HornSnaggle said:


> Uhh .. In some of the many cases where people that I know have died and other people close to them that feel partially responsible.
> 
> Rey obviously knew something was not right, he even threw up his hands after the 1st 619 yet they kept going on nearly for a full minute, a couple times barely missing kneeing the guy in the head - There comes a time when someones life is more important than going on with the show, and this was that time.
> It appeared to me the reason why the "medic" if such he was rolled him around and out of the ring so unprofessionally was because it looked like he may get further damage by the wrestlers, including Rey, flying and landing around his prostrate body.
> 
> The 1st 619, not on him. There was really no indication something was wrong until just after that. That 2nd one, which was preceded by him leg scissoring his opponent nearly on top of the dead guy and right in front of the guy trying to help, is inexcusable, did you even watch the video ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_4-tffjVn4
> 
> Rey should beat himself up for this, I hate to say it but true.





DudeLove669 said:


> So the ONLY stretcher they had was already being occupied, they have no doctors anywhere near, the ref stands there utterly clueless doing nothing, the wrestlers keep working and even continue spots RIGHT NEXT TO THE MANS BODY, and Konnan brilliantly shakes the mans body and haphazardly tries to move him around possibly causing more damage.
> 
> Everyone involved should be ashamed of themselves and should feel the full weight of responsibility on their shoulders for the rest of their lives. They put the least amount of effort into helping someone in need and handled the situation about as bad as they could. The company looks like an incompetent mess coming out of this for not being even remotely prepared to handle such a situation.


First of all, in Mexico the protocol if someone looks hurt is to get him out of the ring and carry on the match. Konnan was trying to get him out of the ring and trying to make it look theatrical cause he didn't know what was going on and those guys get taught to keep the show going. That's how you get trained in Mexico. Blaming Rey for doing what he'll have been told to do since he was 14 years old is bullshit. At the time, no one knew how serious this was so get off your fucking high horse thinking you would have been some kind of genius in that situation and not done anything wrong. It's a terrible situation and none of these guys need dickheads like you blaming them because I bet they already feel like shit without you guys piling it on. And as for the ref, what did you want him to do? He'll have been taught he has to keep the show going as well so he was just doing what he's been told to do for years. Everybody just needs to lay off Rey and all those guys because they did what seemed best in that situation so fuck with being so judgmental when you obviously don't understand the situation.


----------



## T-Viper

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Rick_James said:


> Yeah really tough to tell when the real damage was done on this one. The way he was laying on the ropes is actually the correct way the wrestlers do it, they protect their throats when their arm pits are touching, I don't think the 619 or the rope bouncing did it.
> 
> IMO I think it had something to do with the head scissors, but indirectly. I think Rey was intending to use it as a 619 set up, and the guy thought he was going out of the ring, but mid move must've realized that was wrong, tried to adjust, and that's what really did it. The jolt from the drop kick probably just made the injury even more severe. Really tough to determine though.
> 
> Part of me wonders if the somersault he did had something to do with it too, he looked like he had trouble getting up from that in the split second he was getting up, getting set up for the head scissors.


Ya it could have been a combination, like you said that head-scissors looked awkward and could have fucked up his neck, but with the adrenaline he didn't realize it, then he gets back up very quickly to roll back in the ring, but he noticeably slows down as he's rolling back in, so he might be kind of out of it at that point, he then takes a dropkick which he may not have been ready for and he also seems to whiplash his neck when he hits the ropes... not to say the ropes actually hit his neck, just that if he was knocked out on the dropkick, then he hits the ropes with his body and THEN his neck whiplashes back. 

They are saying he died of cervical spine trauma, I just don't think it's because the ropes "guillotined" him as such, more the whiplash affect, possibly from being knocked out. But again, who knows it's very difficult to say.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Perro hurt himself after the head scissor take down to the outside his head hit the edge of the ring post.
After watching videos in multiple angles of the falls to the outside Perro got up from that take down due to an adrenaline moment and was already disoriented when he got back to the ring so when Rey hits the drop kick on his shoulder an already disoriented weakened perro hits the ropes hard on his neck.. And that was all.. Rey's kick was the coup de grace. Perro probably subtained a concussion after hitting the ring post which explain why he was disoriented and the blood coming from his eye due to hitting that same side on the post.


----------



## BREEaments03

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

It's sad how many petty arguments and classless jokes there are in this thread. You people should feel ashamed.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



3MB4Life said:


> At the time, no one knew how serious this was so get off your fucking high horse thinking you would have been some kind of genius in that situation and not done anything wrong. It's a terrible situation and none of these guys need dickheads like you blaming them because I bet they already feel like shit without you guys piling it on. And as for the ref, what did you want him to do? He'll have been taught he has to keep the show going as well so he was just doing what he's been told to do for years. Everybody just needs to lay off Rey and all those guys because they did what seemed best in that situation so fuck with being so judgmental when you obviously don't understand the situation.


No one knew how serious it was? That is why you take it serious when a man is unresponsive. 

Ref standing cluelessly? The ref should have some basic medical training to handle these situations. 

Wrestlers continuing their match because that is what they are taught? So this excuses continuing to do a spot right next to the mans body? If the spot went wrong they'd hit him. It's bad training and bad instinct. 

Simple logic prevails in this entire situation. I can be judgmental when it is in regards to something as serious as another persons life being mishandled. It is objective fact they could have and most importantly should have handled it better. Their ignorance to the situation doesn't excuse it.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Luis Magalhaes said:


> Source?
> 
> Look in the mirror? You're really trying to blame Rey for this? F yourself


Dawkins, Richard. The god delusion. Random House, 2009.



kimino said:


> He is a religious guy, he is not putting the blame on god or anything, im sure he is blaming himself for what happened, but it was an accident, nobody wanted to happen, dont take his words out of context.


He said God planned it. He's clearly trying to use it as an excuse for his own despicable behaviour.


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



DudeLove669 said:


> All you are doing is making excuses.
> 
> No one knew how serious it was? That is why you take it serious when a man is unresponsive.
> 
> Ref standing cluelessly? The ref should have some medical training to handle these situations.
> 
> Wrestlers continuing their match because that is what they are taught? So this excuses continuing to do a spot right next to the mans body? If the spot went wrong they'd hit him. It's bad training and bad instinct.
> 
> Simple logic prevails in this entire situation. Everyone involved failed with simple logic. Don't be so passive to it all. I can be judgmental when it is in regards to something as serious as another persons life being mishandled. It is objective fact they could have and most importantly should have handled it better. You don't sweep it under the rug, you make a big deal out of it so that the errors are known and not repeated.


People can be unresponsive when they're dazed and I bet those wrestlers have seen guys go unconscious all the time so they won't have instantly jumped to the worst case scenario. That's human nature. It might be different when you're not a wrestler but that's how they're gonna see it.

And you're blaming the ref for not having medical training? That's just plain stupid. He won't have been told how to deal with an injured competitor because it would be expected that he would continue with the match. That's how wrestling works in Mexico. When guys break their necks, the match keeps going, just without the injured guy. You wrap up the match quickly and then get the injured guy out of there. The ref will be doing what he's always been told to do so you can't blame him.

I get where you're coming from on the doing the spot next to his body but they were probably just trying to end the match quickly. That was poor judgement but it's hard to think clearly in that situation so I'm not gonna judge what they did.

And I'm not trying to sweep this under the rug, it's a major tragic incident but going around playing the blame game isn't doing anything. Loads of little things went wrong that contributed to this. Perro misjudged the huracanrana and went to the outside, Rey dropkicked Perro when he wasn't alright, the ropes were too slack, the EMT's were treating people in the back so didn't respond quick enough, Konnan moved Perro when maybe he shouldn't have, all of those things now look bad but at the time they were just things that happened that by themselves wouldn't do anything but together they all had a massive impact. It's not one single persons fault and we seem to live in a culture now where everybody has to be at fault if something goes wrong. Accidents happen and blaming people over accidents is ridiculous. Do you think Perro would want people flaming Rey and Konnan and the ref over doing what at the time was their best judgement? I bet Perro would have carried on the match if the same thing had happened to Rey because that's just what happens in Mexico. So why don't you just look at this as the tragic accident that it is and stop trying to blame a load of guys who are probably distraught right now after they lost their friend?


----------



## Lucifer The Dark

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



wonder goat said:


> Wow, that's tragic.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever died in a pro-wrestling match before?


Yes, too often, Owen Hart & King Kong Kirk are two names that immediately spring to mind.

I was at a local show a couple of months ago & one of the wrestlers fell badly & ripped his shoulder right out of it's socket & the other guys just kept on wrestling.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



TheResurrection said:


> Dawkins, Richard. The god delusion. Random House, 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> He said God planned it. He's clearly trying to use it as an excuse for his own despicable behaviour.


Rey meant to kill him right? as for you and your anti-God tirade just stop. Your whole premise is the exact same thing, a philosophical starting point. You can't prove God doesn't exist. You can use a series of reasons as to why you don't think he exists but you cant prove anything. Go learn the scientific method. You're just being a complete troll/butthorn about the situation.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

It was an accident, fictional characters from a book have nothing to do with why it happened, it just did.


----------



## HornSnaggle

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Rick_James said:


> You gotta remember in wresting there's different degrees of being hurt, I think it went from "I think he's dazed" to "ok, he's knocked out cold" to "oh shit". If the doctor's just rushed the ring any time someone looked hurt, you'd have them in almost every match.


Horse shit - I've been watching wrestling close to 3 decades, I have never seen anything close to this. It was obvious to everyone in the ring right after the 1st 619 that this was not in the script and there was something seriously wrong.

Sure, maybe they assumed he was knocked out at worse or dazed at best, they could have improvised enough to take the action to a different set of ropes instead of continuing to fly right around him.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I am not going to watch the video. But R.I.P terrible way to go.


----------



## cablegeddon

I think konnans actions might have killed him. it looks really bad when konnan push him off the rope and he drops on his head.

if Rey mysterio called it, he is responsible for calling a hurricana from a bad, unsafe position. that's what set it all into motion


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Seeing him hanging on the ropes, and how he was left there without trained medical assistance for what felt like far too long, was horrible. Peace to the poor man and his family. My heart breaks for the other wrestlers in the ring with him as well. Everyone involved knows it is a risky occupation but a situation like this one is fairly unique; slowly realizing a peer might be dying in front of you unattended must be devastating. 

I don’t even want to comment on the lapses in medical care and the improper actions of those responsible for safety, such as refs and others at ringside. It’s quite obvious from the footage that those who should have known how to handle this situation didn’t, and who to blame for that isn’t something I’m in a position to determine. 

Now about them continuing; I’ve seen wrestlers knocked unconscious in matches before and everything stopped. Now, if the injured wrestler came back around and wanted to continue it’s been permitted in about 50% of the incidents I’ve seen and that’s all sorts of wrong too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

The promotion was obviously ill prepared and, seemingly, had never considered this as a possibility. To see Aguayo is beyond awful to witness it. laying their like a puppet whose strings had been cut, is an image i wont easily forget. I dont know if he could have been saved, but not doing anything for minutes certainly didnt help. Treating his body like an obstacle to finishing the match is just terrible and it viscerally affected me. I pray for his family to find peace after this tragedy.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

man this is a very sad tragedy that could have been prevented had the medical staff at ringside got to him a lot quicker than they did and man i bet mysterio feels bad


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Wtf was with the medic shaking him.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Rey Misterio is not responsible. It was a tragic chain of events which lead to the death. No one in particular is to be blamed for what happened. Perro hitting the back of his head on the apron, Rey kicking him, Konnan shaking him, 'medical staff' taking so long to get him to the hospital.

Some of you people make me sick. If you want to see the real dickheads, look in the mirror.


----------



## get hogan out

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Very sad.

Bit baffled when Rey says about questioning the designs of god on this occasion, though. Likes wrestling does he?


----------



## SeriousGS

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Very bad what happened there, all the best to his family and friends. 

I didn't watch the videos, but from what you all said, there seems to be a lot of things gone wrong that all may have contributed to his death. Hopefully, what happened to him will make wrestling improve in the safety area. If the reason the meds didn't arrive promptly truly is that they were busy in the back with other injured performers, there clearly needs to be a policy that states they can't continue doing matches while there is nobody at hand for an immediate medical response. Also... are the other performers even trained in first aid, and have regular courses to freshen up their knowledge? People in general tend to run around like chickens in cases of emergency because logic is the first thing to go out of the window when the shit hits the fan, but that is why clear policies on what to do in what situation are needed (Like: "If someone passes out, stop the match immediately, call for help, then perform first aid until meds are out there."), and regular drills to go with them. It's not foolproof, but they increase the chance of doing the right thing in the right situation a lot, because you've heard about it before, you've thought about it before, and you've done it before in a training situation.

And please don't tell me that stopping or postponing a match, even breaking it off, is not an option with a live crowd. A few years ago they implemented a "Nobody goes down that slope unless there's a helicopter around!" policy in alpine skiing, after an athlete lost his leg because the helicopter was away, taking another injured athlete to the hospital. Means there's sometimes an hour's break in the race until they can either get that bird back or get a replacement. Crowds (and we're talking WrestleMania-sized crowds here) usually don't like it, but take it in a stride, because they're told why they're waiting, they get updates on the athlete, and get music, promo vids, a live band and whatnot. So it's certainly possible.


----------



## HornSnaggle

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Punkhead said:


> Rey Misterio is not responsible. It was a tragic chain of events which lead to the death. No one in particular is to be blamed for what happened. Perro hitting the back of his head on the apron, Rey kicking him, Konnan shaking him, 'medical staff' taking so long to get him to the hospital.
> 
> Some of you people make me sick. If you want to see the real dickheads, look in the mirror.


Technically, the guy was obviously alive when he was drop kicked in the back, so Mysterio is responsible.
Was it premeditated ? Did Rey intend to injure/maim him ? Of course not, it was a terrible accident. Could his foot have connected solidly with the back of the neck ? Could he perhaps have used too much force ? That remains to be seen.

You can't just sweep shit under the rug and say "Oh well, shit happens no ones fault", if anything + comes out of this its lessons learned and you don't learn lessons with blindfolds on.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Rey meant to kill him right?


That is a disgusting thing to say, I would never suggest that. His despicable, reckless behaviour may have contributed to the man's death but there's no question he didn't intend to do it. I'm saying it was all an accident, Rey Mysterio is saying that it was planned by God.



> as for you and your anti-God tirade just stop. Your whole premise is the exact same thing, a philosophical starting point. You can't prove God doesn't exist. You can use a series of reasons as to why you don't think he exists but you cant prove anything. Go learn the scientific method. You're just being a complete troll/butthorn about the situation.


This isn't anti God at all, I don't think God has anything to do with the situation. The only one being anti-God is Rey Mysterio who is accusing God of murder to dodge responsibility for his own behaviour.

I agree that there's not much point continuing to argue over God's existence, however. I said God doesn't exist because it's pretty obvious to me that an omniscient, omnipotent, benevolent being can't exist given the suffering we see in the world, I didn't want a theological argument over it.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



HornSnaggle said:


> Technically, the guy was obviously alive when he was drop kicked in the back, so Mysterio is responsible.
> Was it premeditated ? Did Rey intend to injure/maim him ? Of course not, it was a terrible accident. Could his foot have connected solidly with the back of the neck ? Could he perhaps have used too much force ? That remains to be seen.
> 
> You can't just sweep shit under the rug and say "Oh well, shit happens no ones fault", if anything + comes out of this its lessons learned and you don't learn lessons with blindfolds on.


The people at fault are the promoters for accepting/using a ring with such poor ropes, and possibly whoever set it up.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

This really isn't a place to be attacking people's religious beliefs. Leave that out of it.


----------



## Garty

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

For those that are saying they thought he was just knocked out cold when hanging off the ropes, you need to look a little closer. Clearly, he was unresponsive right after the dropkick when his neck snapped off the ropes. If he was "playing hurt" after that sequence of events, then that's the best death scene I've ever witnessed.

Sure, Konnan was "checking" on him, but why didn't he check for a pulse, his breathing... any kind of sign he was still alive? For all the injuries I've seen, whether it be wrestling, a car accident, a UFC fight, a boxing match, a bodycheck into the boards playing hockey, etc. and someone goes down like that, the first thing you see or do, is someone holding the neck in place and not move that person any further.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



IDONTSHIV said:


> The promotion was obviously ill prepared and, seemingly, had never considered this as a possibility. To see Aguayo is beyond awful to witness it. laying their like a puppet whose strings had been cut, is an image i wont easily forget. I dont know if he could have been saved, but not doing anything for minutes certainly didnt help. Treating his body like an obstacle to finishing the match is just terrible and it viscerally affected me. I pray for his family to find peace after this tragedy.


The show apparently had more medical staff than more wrestling shows have. The problem was that the doctor(s) were already with two injured wrestlers, one of whom was having problem with his spine. TBH, with the way Perro's body went limp, he probably died instantly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The show apparently had more medical staff than more wrestling shows have. The problem was that the doctor(s) were already with two injured wrestlers, one of whom was having problem with his spine. TBH, with the way Perro's body went limp, he probably died instantly.


That's good to know about the medical personnel. You're probably right about him dying quickly. He looked non-responsive, immediately.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



OXITRON said:


> The people at fault are the promoters for accepting/using a ring with such poor ropes, and possibly whoever set it up.


They also took him backstage on a piece of plywood, because they only had one stretcher and it was used for some other wrestler who was injured earlier on the show. I mean, the match went on for about 20 minutes before it happened and they still didn't have the stretcher back at ringside, under the ring or somewhere near. It was still in the back.


----------



## The Tempest

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



> Pedro Aguayo Ramirez, who wrestled as Hijo del Perro Aguayo, died of trauma to the neck and a cervical fracture, the state prosecutor's office announced on Saturday. The same office has opened an investigation into possible manslaughter.
> 
> Tijuana Boxing and Wrestling Commission president Juan Carlos Pelayo addressed the medical treatment at a press conference on Saturday. "The reaction for medical attention was quick, in my opinion," Pelayo stated. He also explained that the ringside physician was not present for the match because he was backstage treating an injured wrestler.


http://www.prowrestling.net/article...stigation-commission-president-comments-41427


----------



## WBS

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



From Death Valley said:


> Perro hurt himself after the head scissor take down to the outside his head hit the edge of the ring post.
> After watching videos in multiple angles of the falls to the outside Perro got up from that take down due to an adrenaline moment and was already disoriented when he got back to the ring so when Rey hits the drop kick on his shoulder an already disoriented weakened perro hits the ropes hard on his neck.. And that was all.. Rey's kick was the coup de grace. Perro probably subtained a concussion after hitting the ring post which explain why he was disoriented and the blood coming from his eye due to hitting that same side on the post.


yeah after the latest videos I think the same as you. He probably got hurt bad when he went out of the ring after the hurricanrana, he looked disoriented when he went back in and then the dropkick was the final nail. Just a tragic series of unfortunate events.


----------



## amhlilhaus

He was so good, a terrible loss.

It is a reminder that what these guys do is very dangerous, all for our entertainment. Take solace that he died doing something he loved and is a legend because of it.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Guy dies in the ring. 1st thing Rey comes out with: "God's will."

fpalm


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



The Tempest said:


> http://www.prowrestling.net/article...stigation-commission-president-comments-41427


The reaction was quick? What the fuck this guy smoking. They could've saved his life if the damned ref stop the match the moment he went unconscious. And wtf one doctor? The already injured guy in the back was alive the doctor should've came out earlier. And the officials should've stopped this match a man died in the ring for fuck sakes.
Those two last minutes they wasted by having Rey and friends do flips around the guy body could've been use to do a respiratory tube insertion on the throat while in the way to hospital.

I don't give a shit if the fans paid. A fucking human being was lost doing what he does best. Smh. There was even blood dripping out of his eye and the dumb ass referee for one second didn't stop and think that something was wrong.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Some people ITT have waaaay too much faith in medical personnel. What could a couple of EMTs really done for this guy? Remind me of the type of people who sue the doctor when someone dies. 

People die and human life is a lot more fragile than we like to think. 'Checking his pulse' wouldn't have really shown them anything seeing as the guy died later on. 

It's like people don't understand how often wrestlers get KOd during matches and finish the match. The guy just looked KOd and his buddy next to him was checking on him almost instantly. 

There's only so much you can do for a guy who breaks his neck.


----------



## Flair Shot

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

Media now reporting that it was a stroke due to cervical trauma.

The medics really couldn't have done a damn thing so fast to alter the outcome sadly.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

It's really shocking and sad. He was great.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

People need to stop playing doctor on these sites.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I posted this in another forum. Wanted to post it here as well.

This is indeed a very sad thing that has happened in The World Of Professional Wrestling. Honestly i hate to hear or read when something like this happening. It sucks that he is gone because he i think had more to give the world. Whether it is in Wrestling for the fans or personally to his family or friends, he still to me had more to give. I think this is just something in another line of things that i hate seeing. I posted this on a Facebook page who is a wrestler concerning this situation:


"To me, as a wrestling fan, there is way too many deaths going on in the business. So many wrestlers in the game are dying way too soon. They should be allowed to grow old, and be able to see their grand children and great grand children become success stories in life. To me, there are WAY TOO MANY TRAGEDIES HAPPENING IN WRESTLING! 

I know that God has blessed you guys with the chance to live your dreams, and accomplish a lot in your careers. Giving you fame, fortune, and just a life that you guys don't have to work the typical "9 to 5" work that the rest of us do. I just wish that God would just grant ALL YOU GUYS AND GALS the chance to have very LONG lives as well. Too many of you guys and dying to young, and i wish that God would put a stop to it."

Too many have died to young. Think about it. Here is some that i think have died too young whether it was natural causes, death related illnesses, personal issues, and business related:

1. "Dr Death" Steve Williams

2. Kerry Von Erich

3. Umaga

4. Mitsuharu Misawa 

5. Steven Dunn

6. Brian Adams

7. Andrew "Test" Martin

8. John Kronus

9. Chris Benoit

10. Nancy Benoit

11. Mike Awsome

12. Eddie Guerrero

13. Chris Candido

14. Chris Kanyon

15. Sean O'Haire

16. Rick Rude

17. Gino Hernandez

18. Chris Adams

And so many others. So many have died before they should in my mind. This is saddening for me as a WRESTLING FAN AND A HUMAN BEING! I wish that every Pro Wrestler, male and female, get to have a chance to have a long life and live to see 80 and 90. I wish they get to live longer so they can benefit the world and themselves more and better.

My heart goes towards the family, friends, and fellow fans of El Hijo Del Perro Aquayo.

LOS PERROS DEL MAL FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



The Dark Warlords said:


> To me, as a wrestling fan, there is way too many deaths going on in the business. So many wrestlers in the game are dying way too soon. They should be allowed to grow old, and be able to see their grand children and great grand children become success stories in life. To me, there are WAY TOO MANY TRAGEDIES HAPPENING IN WRESTLING!


People die every day. Wrestling is a high risk, high reward profession. Waaay more dudes die in other high risk professions for much less reward.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



'Road Dogg' Jesse James said:


> Some people ITT have waaaay too much faith in medical personnel. What could a couple of EMTs really done for this guy? Remind me of the type of people who sue the doctor when someone dies.
> 
> People die and human life is a lot more fragile than we like to think. 'Checking his pulse' wouldn't have really shown them anything seeing as the guy died later on.
> 
> It's like people don't understand how often wrestlers get KOd during matches and finish the match. The guy just looked KOd and his buddy next to him was checking on him almost instantly.
> 
> There's only so much you can do for a guy who breaks his neck.


You dont get KO while there's blood dripping out of your fucking eye and not respond while someone is shaking the living shit out of you in an attempt to wake you up.

The least they could've done was sent the Doctor out there and try.

Jerry Lawler was dead for 20 minutes and the doctor saved him and the medical response was actually quick.

There was no excuse for this. Just because you're a wrestling fan doesnt mean you can just agree with the way this unfortunate incident was handled.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



From Death Valley said:


> You dont get KO while there's blood dripping out of your fucking eye and not respond while someone is shaking the living shit out of you in an attempt to wake you up.


You ever been around someone who was KOd before? Not responding while someone is shaking the living shit out of you is basically the definition of KO'd.

The guy knew what he was getting into when he stepped in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

I think it's pretty crazy that they just kept doing spots around the guy's lifeless body. That second 619 right beside a dying Aguayo really highlights a lot of things that are wrong in this business.


----------



## Yashamaga

*Re: Hijo del Perro Aguayo dies of trauma to the neck and a cervical fracture*

Honestly I could see Mysterio hanging it up after this. He seems like the type of dude that this would have a huge effect on mentally to the point that he actually retires because of it. I can't really say I'd blame him either :-/


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



HornSnaggle said:


> Horse shit - I've been watching wrestling close to 3 decades, I have never seen anything close to this. It was obvious to everyone in the ring right after the 1st 619 that this was not in the script and there was something seriously wrong.
> 
> Sure, maybe they assumed he was knocked out at worse or dazed at best, they could have improvised enough to take the action to a different set of ropes instead of continuing to fly right around him.


Of course they were aware something was wrong, but there's a big difference between being dazed, knocked out, and dying. You gotta keep in mind, Rey drop kicks this guy, and then 5 seconds later see's he's not moving. Obviously a drop kick to the shoulder doesn't knock you out, so they probably had no idea what was going on. And I've seen this stuff quite a bit when wrestlers get concussed or knocked out, which has happened in the 20 years I've been watching.


----------



## Lazyking

its been reported that perro actually died at the hospital not ring according to lucha blog. He was fucked up of course but wasn't gone yes.


----------



## Anoche

nothing happens when he is outside the ring.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



'Road Dogg' Jesse James said:


> Some people ITT have waaaay too much faith in medical personnel. What could a couple of EMTs really done for this guy? Remind me of the type of people who sue the doctor when someone dies.
> 
> People die and human life is a lot more fragile than we like to think. 'Checking his pulse' wouldn't have really shown them anything seeing as the guy died later on.
> 
> It's like people don't understand how often wrestlers get KOd during matches and finish the match. The guy just looked KOd and his buddy next to him was checking on him almost instantly.
> 
> There's only so much you can do for a guy who breaks his neck.


He checked on him, saw that he was obviously fucked and then CARRIED ON WRESTLING around his body. Maybe he would have died anyway, I don't know, but at that point you stop the match and call for the fucking doctors immediately.


----------



## Chan Hung

I sure didnt agree with them saying they thought that he received "quick medical attention"...that's bullshit


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



TheResurrection said:


> Maybe he would have died anyway, I don't know, but at that point you stop the match and call for the fucking doctors immediately.


You mean like in your perfect world or in reality?


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



'Road Dogg' Jesse James said:


> You mean like in your perfect world or in reality?


Sports safety has moved on in the last twenty years, I suggest you do too.


----------



## BREEaments03

Yeah, to think that situation is handled the same way today is incredibly asinine.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



TheResurrection said:


> Sports safety has moved on in the last twenty years, I suggest you do too.


Ya, you're right because Austin said he couldn't feel his legs to Hebner which even back then, perfectly fine in those days to leave a guy near paralyzed lifeless and do nothing about it. It was "accepted" back then I'm sure


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



TheResurrection said:


> Sports safety has moved on in the last twenty years, I suggest you do too.


WWE basically banned pile drivers. 

So is the answer to ban huricanranas, throwing your opponent out the ring, drop kicks and the 619? 

A kid dropped dead running laps at my school when I was a kid. Should we ban running laps? 

The guy was in the ring for what, 30 more seconds after the spot that hurt him? Give me a fucking break. These are EMTs not Batman.


----------



## Undertakerowns

Would the manslaughter charges be on Rey Mysterio or the doctors?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So it appears Rey's dropkick did snap his neck for lack of a better term. I know he's gone, but I'm still having trouble believing it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

this all sucks 


r.i.p


----------



## seabs

*Please don't post gifs of anything involving the incident in here. If you must then keep it to Video Links so people have the option of watching it.

Also if you are going to post then maybe read up on the incident and apply some logic to what you're about to type before making yourself look really stupid. *



> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/Other_News_4/article_83997.shtml#.VQ7yJ-E2WSp
> 
> - The promotion says they are taking care of funeral expenses and Aguayo, Jr.'s body will be transported to Guadalajara in Jalisco.
> 
> - Delgado said the promotion is assuming responsibility for the death and will pay what is determined to be required out of respect for Aguayo, Jr.


----------



## kimino

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



TheResurrection said:


> He said God planned it. He's clearly trying to use it as an excuse for his own despicable behaviour.


Oh Come on!, you may hate religion, but this is absurd, what despicable behaviour? Again the whole spot didnt look that bad and they didnt knew how to act instantly, even if he died by slipping with a banana peel without he being involved, he would have thought it was god plan, thats what it means to believe in god.

Also it is what i thought it was since yesterday in the morning, a fracture of C3 C2, C1, is almost an instant death, since you damage the spine in a level which the person cannot use diaphragm, or any other accesory muscles. I told everyone since yesterday, that it was NOT a bad response of the medical staff (they were with other 2 guys injured) they did what they could with what they had(the promotion was mostly at fault by not have any resusation equip but i dont think many of them are prepared enough), the correct action would be to immobilize the neck at all costs then intubation then the use of positive pressure (an AMBU/BVM with a reservory/bag connected with oxigen which gives a Fi02 of 100%) until he get to a hospital where he can get a mechanical ventilator, and the rest would be in the hands of the Metylprednisolone to stop the inflammation of the spinal corde and see what after effects he had. Even with that if the fracture was at C2 or C1 there is nothing you can literally do, those are instant death most of the time.


Also as a Mexican who has been a fan of El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, its painful to read so many opportunist here, who never heard about him, who never watched him wrestle live or in tv, who maybe doesnt care about him at all and just try to look cool while looking who to blame, bashing the wrestlers and trying to insert the faith of rey mysterio in this discussion. I know not everyone here are like this, and i know they have the right to say what they want, but it still is disgusting.

It was an accident, and even then as Seabs posted, the promotion arent hiding and handled all the medical and funeral costs. 

If we should be discussing here something that is wrong, is the stupid police criminal charges.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



From Death Valley said:


> The guy was there dying for like 2 minutes and the ref didnt thought nothing was wrong with the man? AAA smh.


There were medics and 2 ambulances on hand.

It took konnan coming from the back to get the medics off their asses.

A simple bump we have seen hundreds of times.


----------



## Kenny

what was konnan doing?


----------



## The_It_Factor

I'm not the type to watch death-related videos and such, but I watched this one just out of curiosity as to how something like this could happen based on the description.

After watching, I'm still at a loss. It all looked normal to me. Maybe I'm just bad at analyzing spots, but IMO it's scary that this can happen on something that looked so benign. 

My condolences go out to his family. This is genuinely shocking to me.


----------



## kimino

ALSO IT WAS NOT AAA, IT WAS A PROMOTION NAMED THE CRASH WHO PROMOTED THE RETURN OF REY MYSTERIO TO HIS BIRTHPLACE TIJUANA.

AGAIN AS SEABS SAID, PLEASE READ A LITTLE BEFORE POSTING....


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Undertakerowns said:


> Would the manslaughter charges be on Rey Mysterio or the doctors?


Doctors and overall company most likely, wrestlers realise that injuries can happen at any time but there really is no excuse for there not to be a medic at ringside for each match, example if there was no medic at ringside when Lawler had his heart attack, he could have died


----------



## Kalashnikov

He died entertaining the fans, doing what he loves. He deserves nothing but respect, RIP!


----------



## KingCosmos

Saying it was god's plan is just sickening. And is a damn near insane way of justifying a death.


----------



## SHIELD Agent

I've never heard of this guy before. I don't follow Lucha. This is a pretty sucky way to go though. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Such a fucking shame this thread has turned into a battle of agendas.

My heart goes out to his family and friends, all of whom must be reeling from the way El Hijo del Perro Aguayo passed. All of those who are jumping on Rey and the rest of the wrestlers have no idea what they must be feeling right now.

Tragic. Rest in peace, El Perrito.


----------



## BlueRover

Quite a lot of idiotic comments in this thread, blaming wrestling, Rey, religion, everything but the kitchen sink. It was a freak accident that could not have been predicted or prevented in any way shape or form, and clearly from every last report and from the video evidence it is obvious that he died on the spot. Huge amount of judgment being passed here, when Rey and everyone involved had no hindsight and simply did their jobs.

Sometimes unexplainable accidents happen in life, and no matter how tragic it is, it doesn't necessarily mean someone was at fault.


----------



## kimino

Completly agree with all your points, but even if its true that this time, it was not fault of the promoters and medical staff, there are lot of things that need to be done to be prepared for the worst in events where there is always a risk of the worst happening


----------



## BillThompson

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



'Road Dogg' Jesse James said:


> Some people ITT have waaaay too much faith in medical personnel. What could a couple of EMTs really done for this guy? Remind me of the type of people who sue the doctor when someone dies.


As a paramedic I can tell you that they could have done a lot. Would Aguayo still have died, possibly and most likely. However, there are documented cases of people who suffered internal decapitation surviving due to the rapid application of EMS services. There's a lot of things that should have been done in the ring, which weren't. Again, maybe it would not have saved his life, but had they had personnel in the back ready to respond his chances of surviving till he reached a doctor in a hospital setting, would have improved greatly.

Of course, it's still unclear if it was internal decapitation, cardiac arrest, stroke, or something else. Either way, there are protocols followed by EMS personnel in instances such as this, and while we aren't miracle workers following these protocols and applying them in a timely manner does give the patient a much greater chance of survival.


----------



## Mr Sheik

My condolences go out to his family and friends :/ RIP <3


----------



## Arya Dark

*This is just a sad reminder at how dangerous the work these performers do for a living is. 

I'm not sure there is any fault or blame to really give anyone here. Just a very unfortunate series of events it seems.*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



From Death Valley said:


> The reaction was quick? What the fuck this guy smoking. They could've saved his life if the damned ref stop the match the moment he went unconscious. And wtf one doctor? The already injured guy in the back was alive the doctor should've came out earlier. And the officials should've stopped this match a man died in the ring for fuck sakes.
> Those two last minutes they wasted by having Rey and friends do flips around the guy body could've been use to do a respiratory tube insertion on the throat while in the way to hospital.
> 
> I don't give a shit if the fans paid. A fucking human being was lost doing what he does best. Smh. There was even blood dripping out of his eye and the dumb ass referee for one second didn't stop and think that something was wrong.


What you're saying is pure speculation.


----------



## T-Viper

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



USAUSA1 said:


> People need to stop playing doctor on these sites.


So many people in here sound like such pretentious jackasses. There isn't always someone to blame, sometimes bad shit happens in life and there's no way anybody could predict it and there's really nothing that could have been done differently. People are like, "oh Rey did a bad hurricanrana".... do you people realize they do about 20 hurricanrana's a match in Mexico? It's not exactly throwing Foley off the Cell. There was nothing obvious that killed him. You could go back and watch Austin dropped on his neck by Owen or Bart Gunn getting knocked out by Butterbean, and had those resulted in death it would be really fucking obvious what happened. This wasn't the case here. You can watch the video 50 times from different angles and it's still not plainly obvious what happened. 

It's pretty easy to sit here KNOWING the guy died ahead of time and playing backseat driver. Do you really think that they assumed he died from a pretty standard looking kick that Rey has done 10,000 times? Guys in MMA, hockey and football have taken some brutal knockouts, did you assume the guy was dead when it happened? Of course not. Ya Konnan pushing him off the ropes was pretty stupid, even if he was under the assumption that he was knocked out, but to say that in the middle of a match going 100/mph that you would instantly know a guy was dead from a standard looking spot... sure OK, keep telling yourself that. Get off your high horse and just mourn a freak accident that in a sport as physical as wrestling, luckily VERY rarely ever happens.


----------



## RyanPelley

I feel for Rey. Can't imagine what he's thinking. Hadn't wrestled much in the last two or so years, finally gets to return to Mexico to wrestle for AAA and is involved with something like this.

Even a freak accident, that's gotta be a shitty mixture of emotions.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*

*Rey Mysterio is not at fault, it was an accident, I disagree with it being God's plan, this was an accident born of free will, though God(YHWH: The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) will resurrect Hijo del Perro Aguayo, this is an accident, Rey didn't commit sin, God(YHWH) loves him.

I feel bad for Rey now he's going to feel bad and get depressed even though it was an accident, I pray to YHWH(The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) for Rey and Hijo del Perro Aguayo*



TheResurrection said:


> Dawkins, Richard. The god delusion. Random House, 2009.


:LOL

*William Lane Craig destroyed all of their illogical and baseless claims, Absolutely None of them could give us Any Testable Observation that God "is not real", God(YHWH) is real, 

now get out of here with the atheist fairy tales ut*


----------



## Therapy

IDONTSHIV said:


> So it appears Rey's dropkick did snap his neck for lack of a better term. I know he's gone, but I'm still having trouble believing it.


He had to have some pre-existing injury. That dropkick was about as well placed, and non-stiff as you get.. I mean the whole sequence leading up to him going limp was as non-stiff as a Sin Cara match.


----------



## Arthurgos

Therapy said:


> He had to have some pre-existing injury. That dropkick was about as well placed, and non-stiff as you get.. I mean the whole sequence leading up to him going limp was as non-stiff as a Sin Cara match.


Yeah going by the news sites he took a very bad shit when he went out the wrong but kept going anyway then that dropkick knocked him out causing some kind of head trauma to boot. You could see his nose/eyes bleed when you see a close up of him which is hard to watch seriously but he died at the hospital not in the ring but man just. RIP.


----------



## Clique

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



RLStern said:


> *Rey Mysterio is not at fault, it was an accident, I disagree with it being God's plan, this was an accident born of free will, though God(YHWH: The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) will resurrect Hijo del Perro Aguayo, this is an accident, Rey didn't commit sin, God(YHWH) loves him.
> 
> I feel bad for Rey now he's going to feel bad and get depressed even though it was an accident, I pray to YHWH(The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) for Rey and Hijo del Perro Aguayo*
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL
> 
> *William Lane Craig destroyed all of their illogical and baseless claims, Absolutely None of them could give us Any Testable Observation that God "is not real", God(YHWH) is real,
> 
> now get out of here with the atheist fairy tales ut*



We're not having this discussion here so you and anyone else please stop. @TheResurrection don't respond to him either just in case you get a notification your post has been quoted.


----------



## hgr423

Undertakerowns said:


> Would the manslaughter charges be on Rey Mysterio or the doctors?


Based on the footage I saw Konnan was criminally irresponsible by repeatedly violently shaking a guy with a neck injury


----------



## Therapy

hgr423 said:


> Based on the footage I saw Konnan was criminally irresponsible by repeatedly violently shaking a guy with a neck injury


Further proof Konnan is as big of an idiot as he makes himself out to be every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Regnes

Rey sounds very unapologetic in his statement. Really, he's questioning God's design, yeah, God totally killed him... Bullshit, Rey killed a guy, plain and simple.

Whether people blame him or not, he can't just shrug that shit off. Somebody is dead and his sloppy technique is at least partially to blame.


----------



## Zeppex

We get a channel from Mexico called Multimedios and they have been covering this nonstop. They showed Perro's mom talking to news outlets. They showed his dad but it appears the media is leaving him alone. Respect for that.


----------



## USAUSA1

I wish the moderator would banned some folks on here for calling people murderers.


----------



## Anoche

USAUSA1 said:


> I wish the moderator would banned some folks on here for calling people murderers.


Take it easy bro, it's just internet.


----------



## USAUSA1

oneMinuteToSix said:


> Take it easy bro, it's just internet.


That's the problem, this type of story should be handled differently.


----------



## Wishkah_33

Man that sucks

One of the top stars in his promotion & tragically dies far too young.

I feel bad for everyone involved and I hope they can find enough will to keep going.


----------



## Markus123

Regnes said:


> Rey sounds very unapologetic in his statement. Really, he's questioning God's design, yeah, God totally killed him... Bullshit, Rey killed a guy, plain and simple.
> 
> Whether people blame him or not, he can't just shrug that shit off. Somebody is dead and his sloppy technique is at least partially to blame.


I normally hate all this religion nonsense but if it helps him come to terms with the tragic accident then so be it.


----------



## Wishkah_33

Wow, some very idiotic statements being made in this thread and elsewhere on the internet.

Rey did NOT kill Aguayo. Nor did Konnan or anyone else.

It was a freak occurrence that happened due to unforeseen circumstances and to try to accuse Rey of murder is seriously tacky. 

A dropkick did not kill Aguayo. A 619 definitely did not kill him. It was an unfortunate landing as well as laying neck first on a rope and losing oxygen as a result of not being attended to quickly enough due to being thought knocked out, rather than dying from injuries sustained during the match. 

There was nothing Rey or anyone else could have done to prevent what happened. No one could have predicted such a basic move could have caused such tragedy. 

Rey Mysterio is NOT a murderer. Rey has enough stress on himself without a bunch of uninformed idiots calling him a murderer.


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



Shadowcran said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankie_Campbell
> 
> There you go.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernie_Schaaf


Ya they died, except they died nothing like you claimed in your earlier post. 

You said they died on their next hit... from the wiki you quoted. 

"Schaaf fought the huge (250 lbs+) Primo Carnera, and suffered a knockout loss in the 13th round of 15." So he wasnt hit the during the 12 previous rounds?

"Campbell later received a beating in the 5th round and then eventually died from the punch." Sound just like it was the first "hit" that killed him.

So again source...


----------



## Trifektah

It was just a freak, one in a billion accident. It's nobody's fault.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Regnes said:


> Rey sounds very unapologetic in his statement. Really, he's questioning God's design, yeah, God totally killed him... Bullshit, Rey killed a guy, plain and simple.
> 
> Whether people blame him or not, he can't just shrug that shit off. Somebody is dead and his sloppy technique is at least partially to blame.


You've seen drop kicks with far more impact than that one and you'll see worse trauma than that in boxing or MMA. It's hard to even say his "sloppy" technique even is to blame because it wasn't his actual drop kick that caused the problem, it was him falling into the ropes that caused the trauma. Remember, look at how many guys have taken that drop kick and the 619 over the years and you mean to tell me that its because of the drop kick? IDK, I'm not in the medical field , I can only go by what I've read and the initial drop kick as far as I know, isn't what caused it his death, which he died after the fact. I highly doubt Rey is "shrugging" it off and the idea of him "blaming" God is clearly your misunderstanding of what he's saying. He's clearly not saying "lawlz not my fault God did it!" jeeze, have some respect for the man and his beliefs , maybe they don't agree with yours but at least have the slightest bit of respect . He didn't murder him , it was a freak accident , just like Owen Hart over Austin and D'Lo over Droz , one had his career cut short, the other was paralyzed from the neck down. Accidents happen , thats unfortunately the nature of the wrestling business. We all wish each and every performer wont get hurt and is as safe as possible but that's not how things are


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



T-Viper said:


> So many people in here sound like such pretentious jackasses. There isn't always someone to blame, sometimes bad shit happens in life and there's no way anybody could predict it and there's really nothing that could have been done differently. People are like, "oh Rey did a bad hurricanrana".... do you people realize they do about 20 hurricanrana's a match in Mexico? It's not exactly throwing Foley off the Cell. There was nothing obvious that killed him. You could go back and watch Austin dropped on his neck by Owen or Bart Gunn getting knocked out by Butterbean, and had those resulted in death it would be really fucking obvious what happened. This wasn't the case here. You can watch the video 50 times from different angles and it's still not plainly obvious what happened.
> 
> It's pretty easy to sit here KNOWING the guy died ahead of time and playing backseat driver. Do you really think that they assumed he died from a pretty standard looking kick that Rey has done 10,000 times? Guys in MMA, hockey and football have taken some brutal knockouts, did you assume the guy was dead when it happened? Of course not. Ya Konnan pushing him off the ropes was pretty stupid, even if he was under the assumption that he was knocked out, but to say that in the middle of a match going 100/mph that you would instantly know a guy was dead from a standard looking spot... sure OK, keep telling yourself that. Get off your high horse and just mourn a freak accident that in a sport as physical as wrestling, luckily VERY rarely ever happens.


Incidences like this shows the type of ppl who post in this forum. When you take cheap shots at someone during a real lofe tragic event from your keyboard it speaks for itself. We can all crap of wrestling angles and stuff but some of the posts in here have been sketchy. Glad the majority of ppl are thinking before they are posting or they are genuinly concerned with what happened


----------



## DGenerationMC

From camelclutchblog.com:



> On Friday March 20th, 2015 Perro Aguayo Jr tragically lost his life in accident which took place whilst he was performing in a professional wrestling match.
> 
> Or, let me cut the crap and put it another way: A human being died last week. The fact that he did whilst performing in a scripted wrestling contest isn’t important.
> A man went to work to provide for his family, and never came home again. A father and mother will now have to attend their child’s funeral (something no parent should ever have to do), a son or a daughter will have to grow up without a father. A wife is left without a husband. Somebody somewhere has lost a brother, an uncle, a cousin, a friend.
> 
> Do I know for certain that Mr. Aguayo had kids, a wife or a brother? No.
> 
> To be honest with you, I wasn’t even all that familiar with the man until news of his passing broke at the weekend. I have no idea if he was the jobber of all jobbers or Mexico’s answer to John Cena. Yet whether he jerked the curtain or headlined the card is irrelevant. What matters is that somebody lost their life, and those who loved and cared about him are now undoubtedly in mourning.
> 
> At least, that’s what I thought was important. According to some wrestling fans, I seem to have my priorities all mixed up.
> 
> Look, I’m a wrestling fan myself. Whether you call it fake, scripted, pre-determined or anything else, I’ll likely always be a wrestling fan because, for some dumb reason that I can’t quite explain, I find it entertaining. Yet I’d be lying if I said I didn’t sometimes find myself staring slack-jawed in disbelief at some of my fellow fans.
> 
> I get irritated by the delusional, entitled types who believe Vince McMahon and the WWE have a personal vendetta against them, and only refuse to make Daniel Bryan the top star as some sort of conspiracy. I get confused by those who vow to boycott WWE forever, only to tune in like clockwork the following Monday night, and I’m not particularly fond of those who claim you can’t be a proper pro wrestling fan unless you can namecheck every indie darling to ever grace the canvas in Ring of Honor.
> 
> Still, deep down, I like to believe that my fellow fans are, at heart, decent human beings. Much like I imagine Perro Aguayo did, I believe they have parents, kids, a spouse, sisters, brothers, aunts, uncles and friends, and that when somebody tragically passes away, especially when that somebody was doing something to entertain them, they’ll be there to pass on their condolences in a respectful way.
> 
> So, imagine my disappointment then, when on first reading about Aguayo’s passing on a pro wrestling website, I scrolled down to the comments section to find that well wishes for the fallen grappler’s friends and family were scarce when compared to the abundance of comments discussing what a man’s death would mean for the entertainment art form we know as pro wrestling.
> 
> When fans weren’t discussing the implications for former WWE star Rey Mysterio (one of Aguayo’s opponents in his tag team match that night), they were on the verge of bragging that a professional wrestler dying whilst performing in a wrestling ring should serve as a big flip of the bird to those detractors who label our favorite form of entertainment as ‘fake.’
> 
> At the risk of tarring everyone with the same brush here, I will say that since I first saw that article, there has been the kind of outpouring of respect you’d expect when somebody passes away in such tragic circumstances, though for every two or three genuine mark of respect, there’s at least one tweet or comment that almost comes across as a gloating, “Ha! This is a big F-U to anyone who says wrestling is fake!”
> 
> Seriously? Is that what’s important here? Perro Aguayo didn’t die just so that you can feel better about yourself for watching professional wrestling.
> 
> If you like wrestling, go ahead and like wrestling, what does it matter if somebody else thinks it’s fake or not? You’re not going to change their minds by showing them that a man died because something went wrong in the ring. If you want to believe it’s not OK to call it fake, that’s fine too, but really, does it matter?
> At the end of the day, we watch professional wrestling for no other reason than because, for whatever dumb reasons we have, it entertains us and we enjoy it. Yes, we’re passionate about wrestling, yes, wrestling is important to us, but when a man goes to work, puts on his tights, heads out to entertain us, and ultimately loses his life, doesn’t that put things into perspective?


:clap


----------



## foc

*Rey Mysterio Receiving Death Threats*

It was a terrible accident but whoever is sending Rey death threats are being total idiots. 



> Rey Mysterio has reportedly received death threats in Mexico due to the tragic passing of Perro Aguayo Jr. at a CRASH wrestling event in Tijuana on Friday night. Due to the in-ring accident, Mysterio was the single most-searched term on the Internet for Saturday.
> 
> Partial source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Rey Mysterio Receiving Death Threats*

Man, some people are fucking stupid.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate

*Re: Rey Mysterio Receiving Death Threats*

fpalm

Bunch of ****ing idiots.


----------



## Supreme Being

*Re: Rey Mysterio Receiving Death Threats*

Rly?

People are fucking dumb


----------



## hhhshovel

*Re: Rey Mysterio Receiving Death Threats*

stupid mexican *******.


----------



## MrWalsh

It was a terrible accident 
The danger is always there and people have died or gotten seriously hurt in the ring before. People should not be sending Mysterio death threats although I suppose that's a sign of how serious they take wrestling in Mexico


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Rey Mysterio Receiving Death Threats*



hhhshovel said:


> stupid mexican *******.


Mexican *******? Seriously? 

Fuck you for that comment, completely unnecessary & ignorant.


----------



## NyQuil

Reading it was a cervical fracture.

If it was a complete fracture of the C1 or C2 vertebrae resulting in spinal cord transsection in the cervical region he was probably dead before he hit the ropes.

So sad.


----------



## deathslayer

Poor Rey... It's not like he intended to injure the guy, that was a standard dropkick.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Rey Mysterio Receiving Death Threats*



foc said:


> It was a terrible accident but whoever is sending Rey death threats are being total idiots.


*This isn't right, he shouldn't be receiving death threats, it was an accident, he's probably already hurting from depression*


----------



## Undertakerowns

I wouldn't take those death threats lightly in Mexico especially with the Cartels running the country. We don't need two dead wrestlers.


----------



## JAROTO

Undertakerowns said:


> I wouldn't take those death threats lightly in Mexico especially with the Cartels running the country. We don't need two dead wrestlers.


The cartels aren't running Mexico. And I doubt they would be interested in harming Rey. Those threats must be from stupid fans.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

That #14 curse...


----------



## JERIPUNK1

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



T-Viper said:


> Terrible news and seems like a freak accident, but looking at this footage which seems to be the best one, when Rey dropkicks him he's actually holding the ropes with his right hand, then after the dropkick the ropes go under his arm into his armpit, so it doesn't seem to me that the ropes snapped his neck, I think he died from the dropkick and whiplash... but who knows, it's such a freak accident I really don't think anyone is to blame.


It looks like he hit his neck hard and awkwardly when he flew out of the ring from the head scissors...I think the main damage was done there. Then the fall in the ropes did him in. The drop kick grazed him on the shoulder so kn way that did anything.

Feel bad for Rey but the dude should retire. What 9 knee surgeries ? He cant be safe to work with in the ring because of that alone. Not saying i9t had anything to do with this incident.

Ref should be fired and fined. Suicide and Rey knew immediatly that there was something wrong. End the match immediately or as fast as you can...fuking sunset flip pin if you have to


----------



## Dell

RIP, very tragic.

Watching the footage it just seems so surreal how he takes the drop kick fine and is then instantly unconscious as soon as he hits the ropes a second later. Can't get over that. They took too long to help him, the ref and the trainers. They should know something was seriously wrong.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

So it really seems the big issue here was ring construction. The ropes were too stiff. 

But I guess it's a sexier story if Rey is getting charged instead of the promoter. 

That said, if the guys working earlier in the night come back saying 'the ropes are too fucking tight' or as in this case, come back injured because the ropes were too fucking tight, someone should be out there adjusting the ropes between matches or the wrestlers should be refusing to work or at least refusing to do spots on the ropes (a tall order, I know, in lucha libre). 

This isn't some big mystery. A guy took a bump on the ropes, which were too tight, and they fucked his neck up. Then, as our EMS poster above pointed out, the EMS personnel on hand may not have been the best and the brightest.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



T-Viper said:


> So many people in here sound like such pretentious jackasses. There isn't always someone to blame, sometimes bad shit happens in life and there's no way anybody could predict it and there's really nothing that could have been done differently. People are like, "oh Rey did a bad hurricanrana".... do you people realize they do about 20 hurricanrana's a match in Mexico? It's not exactly throwing Foley off the Cell. There was nothing obvious that killed him. You could go back and watch Austin dropped on his neck by Owen or Bart Gunn getting knocked out by Butterbean, and had those resulted in death it would be really fucking obvious what happened. This wasn't the case here. You can watch the video 50 times from different angles and it's still not plainly obvious what happened.
> 
> It's pretty easy to sit here KNOWING the guy died ahead of time and playing backseat driver. Do you really think that they assumed he died from a pretty standard looking kick that Rey has done 10,000 times? Guys in MMA, hockey and football have taken some brutal knockouts, did you assume the guy was dead when it happened? Of course not. Ya Konnan pushing him off the ropes was pretty stupid, even if he was under the assumption that he was knocked out, but to say that in the middle of a match going 100/mph that you would instantly know a guy was dead from a standard looking spot... sure OK, keep telling yourself that. Get off your high horse and just mourn a freak accident that in a sport as physical as wrestling, luckily VERY rarely ever happens.


The implication isn't that they should have known he was dead nor was it that they should have acted with the assumption of him being dead. The man was unresponsive and clearly unconscious. When someone is unconscious you don't just brush it off like our desensitized society thinks and assume the person is fine. In MMA when someone is rendered unconscious, the ref takes care of the man while medical personnel quickly rushes in to care for him further. It is something meant to be taken seriously. 

In regards to handling an unconscious/unresponsive human being, every single person involved in this case did absolutely everything wrong. They didn't need to assume he was dead or even dying in order to properly handle the situation. Stop being an apologist.

Wrestling right next to the mans body, carelessly pushing his head/neck off of the ropes, shaking his body, the ref not checking on him period, and not having enough medical personnel prepared at the event are all major errors and the excuse of them not knowing the severity of the situation contributes nothing. They should have handled it better and it doesn't take an expert to realize this. 

I shouldn't have to explain any of this.


----------



## Xchamp

1. It was so fucking uncomfortable watching the guy bleed from his eye socket.

2. That was probably the worst first aid I've ever seen in my life. Ref doing nothing for like 2 minutes, Connan shaking the guys limp body like crazy, EMTs nowhere to find. Why the fuck would you finish the match when you have an unconscious guy, bleeding from his eye, looking severely injured, is absolutely beyond me. Was the match really more important than Aguayo's life? Oh my god, those people in the audience are not retarded, when you have an accident like that happening, fuck the stupid match and do whatever you can to help your guy out. It's possible he was dead the second he hit the ropes, but stil...


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: AAA Wrestler Dies After In-Ring Spot With Rey Mysterio*



crazyrvd123 said:


> Ya they died, except they died nothing like you claimed in your earlier post.
> 
> You said they died on their next hit... from the wiki you quoted.
> 
> "Schaaf fought the huge (250 lbs+) Primo Carnera, and suffered a knockout loss in the 13th round of 15." So he wasnt hit the during the 12 previous rounds?
> 
> "Campbell later received a beating in the 5th round and then eventually died from the punch." Sound just like it was the first "hit" that killed him.
> 
> So again source...


It only takes one hit. The previous match, Schaff took a huge punch from Max Baer when he wasn't braced. He complained afterwards that the punch "rattled something" inside his brain. It's happened before. All it takes is one good punch to the area afflicted. 

Baer didn't just him him with a hook or jab. He hit him with a roundhouse. 

It was said by his son, Max Baer Jr.(aka Jethro on Beverly Hillbillies)that this and helping contribute to Campbell's death haunted his father the rest of his life.

btw. guys. Whenever someone talks about Jews aren't good at sports, Mention Max Baer and his brother Buddy(another heavyweight boxer) as well as Goldberg.


----------



## Manson16

Perro lying dead on the ropes was all I could picture whilst watching Rey's recent appearance at House of Hardcore from a few days ago on Youtube (video below). Poor Rey will likely always be reminded of what happened every time he sets-up and goes for a 619 from here on out.


----------



## Punkhead

http://superluchas.com/2015/03/21/r...ijo-del-perro-aguayo-fue-el-golpe-en-la-soga/

Super Luchas explaining how Rey Misterio Jr. is NOT guilty, in case you're still deceived to believe that.


----------



## Krispenwah

Konna is so fucking retarded, the way he take his head so wildly makes me think he ended up killing him faster. fpalm


----------



## Yes Era

Rey Mysterio being threatened is about as horrible as anything I've heard. This guy is a legit good guy who is crazy about his family...been wrestling since he was 14...wasn't political...didn't need to be a born again Christian for sleeping with the Sunnys of the world. Yet he's the bad guy in a clear 1 in million type situation. Don't get more fucked up than that.


----------



## DeeGirl

Rey Rey getting so much hate from people right now  

Guy is probably one of the nicest in wrestling history, he probably feels horrible about the situation and it will likely haunt him for the rest of his life. People tweeting him calling him a murderer and telling him to retire for the sake of Lucha is completely uncalled for. Also heard rumours of death threats towards Mysterio.


----------



## From Death Valley

If the Cartel aren't threatening Rey then he shouldn't worry most people that are threatening him are either trolls or people who are angry about the situation.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Yes Era said:


> Rey Mysterio being threatened is about as horrible as anything I've heard. This guy is a legit good guy who is crazy about his family.


Rey has had his share of dark times/moments. You don't get a voice like that from eating fruits and vegetables. now not place or time.












Konnan, Rey, and Aguayo's relatives pictured during sevice. Story has been covered by national news. Hundreds of fans and luchadores were present for this. Yesterday's sevice was mainly for family. Hijo del Santo was there yesterday to support Perro Sr.


----------



## DaveTommo

R.I.P Hijo del Perro Aguayo


----------



## Cydewonder

FYI* in mexico when people pass away they usually bury them really quick, like within the next few days. Unlike in the US where the wake and funeral is like a week or two after the person passes. 

If Rey was at his service im assuming the family is not blaming him or holding any ill-will towards him. _RIP Perro Aguayo Jr._


----------



## WBS

now I think it's time to close this thread. everything has been written.. maybe too much. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Shagz

Damm this is a killer heel turn for Rey Mysterio. Damm Rey could be the biggest heel ever in Lucha history! imagine the buy rates this could do for AAA if they followed u with this with Rey becoming a legit psycho killer after getting sick of the fans taunts. 

In seriousness R.I.P Perro Aguayo I couldn't believe it when my dad told me the news that Rey Mysterio legit killed someone in the ring I was like WTF?
Who botched Perro or Mysterio?


----------



## Afrolatino

Maybe both, what we'd need is a video from the other ringside.

Only Rey knows exactly where and how hard was the dropkick.


----------



## LegendAS

Shagz said:


> Damm this is a killer heel turn for Rey Mysterio. Damm Rey could be the biggest heel ever in Lucha history! imagine the buy rates this could do for AAA if they followed u with this with Rey becoming a legit psycho killer after getting sick of the fans taunts.
> 
> In seriousness R.I.P Perro Aguayo I couldn't believe it when my dad told me the news that Rey Mysterio legit killed someone in the ring I was like WTF?
> Who botched Perro or Mysterio?


Konnan botched, breaking his neck several times by pushing him off the ropes and then shaking his head.


----------



## USAUSA1

https://instagram.com/p/0lvpzpLDW4/ with the rock


----------



## xsw

That was made up by a magazine after AAA and WWF signed a talent exchange deal, in the end AAA got Fake Disel and Fake Razor Ramon...


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Mysterio is now receiving death threats over it.


----------



## xsw

Googled for Mysterio "amenazas de muerte" and only found guys picking up Metzler's claims, even having images supposedly quoting Rey Jr, but there's not really anywhere where Rey (in his twitter or instagram or any live interview) saying he has received such threats. So far, it just looks like tabloid fodder.


----------



## gabrielcev

I'm not a fan of his but from what I heard he seems like a really great guy and every one loved him. RIP what a tragic incident.


----------



## Bernas24

Shagz said:


> Who botched Perro or Mysterio?


Not sure. But I did notice that when Perro got inside the ring and had his back turned to Rey there seemed to lack of communication. It didn't seem like he was ready to take the dropkick. 

Shit happens, though. If only Rey had stayed in WWE. Maybe he'll interpret this as a sign of god telling him to come back lol.


----------



## USAUSA1

Celebrate the man he was.


----------



## JaydeeC

So sad to hear about this. I feel bad for Rey. It looked like it was a tragic accident. I am disgusted by the way Konnan was shaking his head like that and how slow the medical staff reacted to the situation. The refs should have jumped in.


----------



## xsw




----------



## From Death Valley

I'm still sad about the passing of Perrito


----------



## El_Absoluto

Tragedy.

Huge tragedy.

A friend of mine was at the arena when it happened. Said everything was surreal, most of the crowd was unsure if it was a work. Many people where joking about since no high risk maneuvers happened in the last 5 minutes of the match even after Perrito left in an ambulance.

The reason medical staff and ref where slow to react is because no one imagined anything out of the ordinary happened. How can anyone be prepared for an unlikely freak accident.

All tests have come back negative, Perro Aguayo jr. didn't have any hidden injuries and the toxicology tests came back negative.

Its amazing how thousands of wrestlers take hits everyday all over the world and this happened live to a main eventer. I guess powers greater that we understand where involved. 

Who was Perro aguayo Jr.????

Perro Aguayo Jr. had been AAA's top heel for a long time I was amazed when I found out he was only 35 when he died he must've started main eventing 13/14 years ago. He was decent in the ring but renovated the "gimmick" concept in lucha libre taking it closer to the "american style" trash talking backstabbing heel. He had great success specially in the mid 2000's with "Perros del mal" (Dogs of evil) stable which in many areas was similar to the NWO concept. With great wrestlers coming back to Mexico it seemed he was in for a good second run. Tragic.

Mexican Lucha is in horrible shape. Don't know how long will it take for it to recover.

This wasn't a AAA date it was a shitty independent event.

Still lucha libre hasn't received this much media in Mexico in decades.

Hope Rey is well, he should start thinking about retiring. 

QEPD Perro Aguayo Jr. a legend in the making died too soon.


----------



## Shagz

Bernas24 said:


> Not sure. But I did notice that when Perro got inside the ring and had his back turned to Rey there seemed to lack of communication. It didn't seem like he was ready to take the dropkick.
> 
> Shit happens, though. If only Rey had stayed in WWE. Maybe he'll interpret this as a sign of god telling him to come back lol.


Maybe It's a sign from god telling him to finally fucking retire already!
The dude can hardly wrestle and can't do springboard moves anymore.


----------



## USAUSA1

SMH at some of the comments.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark

I hear they're talking about charging Rey with Manslaughter, for an accident, wrestling is a dangerous profession & accidents happen, Rey is not a criminal & shouldn't be treated like one.


----------



## SHUDEYE

Lucifer The Dark said:


> I hear they're talking about charging Rey with Manslaughter, for an accident, wrestling is a dangerous profession & accidents happen, Rey is not a criminal & shouldn't be treated like one.


Isn't manslaughter essentially the charge for fatal accidents though? I'm not saying I agree but you can't be surprised they're charging someone with a charge that's for accidents when that's exactly what occurred. I haven't seen what happened but I would be quite surprised if Mysterio got in any deep trouble.


----------



## xsw

Rey was called in for questioning by the attorneys, standard procedure in the investigations. It seems everyone has been cleared and ruled an accident.


----------



## USAUSA1

I would think no one can ever be held reliable unless there is weapons involve like a stabbing or something of that nature. Rey did his regular moves(and actually lood good). If only Perro just stayed outside, he didn't protect himself.


----------



## Punkhead

Perro Aguayo autopsy.

Says he fractured three vertebrae and died on the way to the hospital. And Rey said he will no retire.

The Cubsfan's article is pretty interesting to read.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Punkhead said:


> Perro Aguayo autopsy.
> 
> Says he fractured three vertebrae and died on the way to the hospital. And Rey said he will no retire.
> 
> The Cubsfan's article is pretty interesting to read.


Thanks for posting this. That is an interesting read. (Y)


----------

